# Ibra Milan: Mastour al Psg può essere la chiave.



## admin (6 Luglio 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la chiave per rivedere Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere... Mastour. Come vi stiamo riportando da ieri ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-psg-mette-mastour-nel-mirino-ecco-lofferta-vt29941.html ) sul giovane talento marocchino c'è l'interesse, forte, del Psg. Ed il Milan sarebbe orientato a venderlo in cambio di 5 milioni di euro.

La cessione di Mastour potrebbe servire per rivedere Ibrahimovic con la maglia numero 10 del Milan.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2015)

E' un'ipotesi alla quale avevamo accennato noi, per primi.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la chiave per rivedere Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere... Mastour. Come vi stiamo riportando da ieri ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-psg-mette-mastour-nel-mirino-ecco-lofferta-vt29941.html ) sul giovane talento marocchino c'è l'interesse, forte, del Psg. Ed il Milan sarebbe orientato a venderlo in cambio di 5 milioni di euro.
> 
> La cessione di Mastour potrebbe servire per rivedere Ibrahimovic con la maglia numero 10 del Milan.



Ciaone Mastour


----------



## Snake (6 Luglio 2015)

poi magari Mastour diventa il nuovo Ronaldo e facciamo la pirlata del secolo


----------



## Dany20 (6 Luglio 2015)

Io non lo cederei così velocemente. Non facciamo cavolate e riprendiamoci Ibra.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la chiave per rivedere Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere... Mastour. Come vi stiamo riportando da ieri ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-psg-mette-mastour-nel-mirino-ecco-lofferta-vt29941.html ) sul giovane talento marocchino c'è l'interesse, forte, del Psg. Ed il Milan sarebbe orientato a venderlo in cambio di 5 milioni di euro.
> 
> La cessione di Mastour potrebbe servire per rivedere Ibrahimovic con la maglia numero 10 del Milan.



*Intanto, secondo Sky, Raiola è a Parigi. E questo potrebbe far presumere che la sua presenza nella capitale francese sia legata al futuro di Ibrahimovic.*


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (6 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> poi magari Mastour diventa il nuovo Ronaldo e facciamo la pirlata del secolo



Lo ricompriamo quando avrá dimostrato di essere pronto tanto ormai siamo ricchi


----------



## markjordan (6 Luglio 2015)

vai mino voglio il colpo del millennio
un circense x ibra

dobbiamo risorgere ora non tra 4 anni


----------



## Doctore (6 Luglio 2015)

ma non scherziamo dai.


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la chiave per rivedere Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere... Mastour. Come vi stiamo riportando da ieri ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-psg-mette-mastour-nel-mirino-ecco-lofferta-vt29941.html ) sul giovane talento marocchino c'è l'interesse, forte, del Psg. Ed il Milan sarebbe orientato a venderlo in cambio di 5 milioni di euro.
> 
> La cessione di Mastour potrebbe servire per rivedere Ibrahimovic con la maglia numero 10 del Milan.



Non sono per niente d'accordo ad un'operazione simile, se Ibra venisse dovrebbe farlo a prescindere, non ha senso regalare un 98 che è ancora da provare. Magari sarà un flop, ma se invece esplodesse il Psg potrebbe averlo per altri 20 anni potenzialmente, noi tra due anni avremmo il problema di sostituire Ibra, cosa non da poco. A me sembra una grande scemenza, in questa società si fa troppo presto a cedere i giovani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2015)

Che valutino bene, se la combinano sarà un'onta eterna


----------



## Jonnys (7 Luglio 2015)

Solo con clausola di riacquisto, altrimenti ciaone. Si tengano pure Ibra, Mastour è il futuro del Milan


----------



## Memories of the Time (7 Luglio 2015)

Ovviamente per noi è meglio mettere quei pochi milioni per il cartellino di Ibra e bon.
Per il PSG, che di quei due spiccioli si fa poco, è meglio togliersi lo sfizio di prendere Mastour.


----------



## Therealsalva (7 Luglio 2015)

Per non cacciare 10 milioni rischiamo di fare la boiata del secolo, occhio, perché questo 
A) Fa un sacco di pubblicità
B) Potrebbe anche essere che sia forte davvero, mi ricordo l'amichevole con il Monza dell'anno scorso... ha fatto una roba che ho visto fare a pochi... E poi spesso quando intervistano i giocatori e gli chiedono chi è il giocatore con più talento la risposta è quasi sempre "Menez e Mastour". Che poi possa essere funzionale è da vedere, ma secondo me è meglio provare a puntarci a questo punto!


----------



## S T B (7 Luglio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Non sono per niente d'accordo ad un'operazione simile, se Ibra venisse dovrebbe farlo a prescindere, non ha senso regalare un 98 che è ancora da provare. Magari sarà un flop, ma se invece esplodesse il Psg potrebbe averlo per altri 20 anni potenzialmente, noi tra due anni avremmo il problema di sostituire Ibra, cosa non da poco. A me sembra una grande scemenza, in questa società si fa troppo presto a cedere i giovani.



infatti... Ibra lo prendi anche senza sacrificare Mastour. Non facciamo mosse avventate.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2015)

Ma neanche per sogno. Prendiamoci Ibra e teniamoci Mastour. Quando andrà via Ibrahim tra 2-3 anni se Mastour mantiene le promesse potrà prendere il suo posto in squadra almeno per valore tecnico.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Luglio 2015)

Perderlo senza prima vedere questo ragazzo sarebbe un peccato, Zlatan cmq torna da noi


----------



## kenzepisu (7 Luglio 2015)

A me nn convince questo scambio.. proprio x nulla... mastour nn capisco perché nn venga aggregato in prima squadra definitivamente vista l età e sopratutto le sue doti


----------



## joecole (7 Luglio 2015)

e Mastour che ci va a fare al PSG? non giocava nella nostra primavera (discorso infortuni a parte) come fa a trovar posto in un club che a centrocampo e in attacco già ora ha abbondanza ed è pronto a scatenare l'apocalisse sul mercato?


----------



## 666psycho (7 Luglio 2015)

Stupidata!!! Aspettiamo prima di fare la cavolata del secolo!


----------



## The P (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la chiave per rivedere Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere... Mastour. Come vi stiamo riportando da ieri ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-psg-mette-mastour-nel-mirino-ecco-lofferta-vt29941.html ) sul giovane talento marocchino c'è l'interesse, forte, del Psg. Ed il Milan sarebbe orientato a venderlo in cambio di 5 milioni di euro.
> 
> La cessione di Mastour potrebbe servire per rivedere Ibrahimovic con la maglia numero 10 del Milan.



Mastour e Odegaard sono attualmente i due più grandi talenti del calcio mondiale. Quelli che si suppone diventeranno due crack.Abbiamo la fortuna di averne uno, cederlo significherebbe ancora una volta dimostrare di non avere un minimo di progetto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la chiave per rivedere Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere... Mastour. Come vi stiamo riportando da ieri ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-psg-mette-mastour-nel-mirino-ecco-lofferta-vt29941.html ) sul giovane talento marocchino c'è l'interesse, forte, del Psg. Ed il Milan sarebbe orientato a venderlo in cambio di 5 milioni di euro.
> 
> La cessione di Mastour potrebbe servire per rivedere Ibrahimovic con la maglia numero 10 del Milan.



Ribadisco,per 5 milioni è una follia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la chiave per rivedere Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere... Mastour. Come vi stiamo riportando da ieri ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-psg-mette-mastour-nel-mirino-ecco-lofferta-vt29941.html ) sul giovane talento marocchino c'è l'interesse, forte, del Psg. Ed il Milan sarebbe orientato a venderlo in cambio di 5 milioni di euro.
> 
> La cessione di Mastour potrebbe servire per rivedere Ibrahimovic con la maglia numero 10 del Milan.



Cedere a questi ricatti non va bene. Non sono disposto a privarmi di un possibile crack per Ibra. A meno che non inseriamo nella cessione un diritto di recompra tra 2-3 anni a prezzo bloccato. 

I giovani non vanno ceduti, bensì aspettati e valutati. Non è modo di comportarsi questo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Cedere a questi ricatti non va bene. Non sono disposto a privarmi di un possibile crack per Ibra.* A meno che non inseriamo nella cessione un diritto di recompra tra 2-3 anni a prezzo bloccato*.
> 
> I giovani non vanno ceduti, bensì aspettati e valutati. Non è modo di comportarsi questo.



Questa sarebbe la soluzione migliore.
Quelle rare volte che l'ho visto giocare in 1a squadra non mi ha entusiasmato, ma mi rendo conto che ci vorrebbe continuità e soprattutto un buon allenatore.
5 Mln sono il prezzo del cartellino di un buon primavera, non di un potenziale fuoriclasse.
Il PSG sta sfruttando il nostro desiderio di veder tornare Ibra. Provassimo a rivolgere il nostro interesse verso un altro obiettivo e ce lo tirano dietro.
Con il placet di Ibra...


----------



## Black (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la chiave per rivedere Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere... Mastour. Come vi stiamo riportando da ieri ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-psg-mette-mastour-nel-mirino-ecco-lofferta-vt29941.html ) sul giovane talento marocchino c'è l'interesse, forte, del Psg. Ed il Milan sarebbe orientato a venderlo in cambio di 5 milioni di euro.
> 
> La cessione di Mastour potrebbe servire per rivedere Ibrahimovic con la maglia numero 10 del Milan.



è troppo un rischio cedere Mastour adesso. Vero che per ora non ha dimostrato nulla, ma il rischio di rimpiangerlo per i prossimi 15-20 anni c'è.
Piuttosto pagherei il cartellino di Ibra anche 10M, ma non cederei Mastour. Che poi se ne abbiamo spesi 30 per Bacca e 20 per Bertolacci, penso che per Ibra possiamo tirare fuori dei soldi, no?


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (7 Luglio 2015)

Buttano nel wc 30 milioni per quello col nome impronunciabile e poi si fanno problemi a darne 15 per Ibra


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Luglio 2015)

Non abbimo ceduto pato per Tevez (love story a parte Silvio ci credeva veramente é ha detto che una delle motivazioni era la differenza d età )non credo cederanno manstour senza averlo manco provato!poi 5 milioni sono una miseria per uno che tra qualche anno ne potrebbe valere 40.....
Poi il psg non ci farebbe niente ,loro punterebbero a Ronaldo mica ad giovane che manco vedrebbe il campo.
Abbaimo pagato le tasse ibrA con niang abate ed ely..credo possano bastare


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Cedere a questi ricatti non va bene. Non sono disposto a privarmi di un possibile crack per Ibra. *A meno che non inseriamo nella cessione un diritto di recompra tra 2-3 anni a prezzo bloccato*.
> 
> I giovani non vanno ceduti, bensì aspettati e valutati. Non è modo di comportarsi questo.



Ragazzi parliamo di trattare col PSG non con il Chievo....
Se lo prendono è perché per loro non cambia nulla dargli 1 milione l'anno per farlo pascolare nei campi di allenamento..non pensiamo che si mettano a valorizzarlo per poi ridarcelo per una pipata di tabacco..


----------



## Renegade (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la chiave per rivedere Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere... Mastour. Come vi stiamo riportando da ieri ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-psg-mette-mastour-nel-mirino-ecco-lofferta-vt29941.html ) sul giovane talento marocchino c'è l'interesse, forte, del Psg. Ed il Milan sarebbe orientato a venderlo in cambio di 5 milioni di euro.
> 
> La cessione di Mastour potrebbe servire per rivedere Ibrahimovic con la maglia numero 10 del Milan.



Se vogliono Mastour devono far tornare anche Thiago. Scambio da evitare assolutamente. Il marocchino essendo un fenomeno mediatico e di marketing potrà valere quanto Pogba un giorno grazie ai media. Cederlo per delle noccioline ora sarebbe da polli.


----------



## Memories of the Time (7 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi parliamo di trattare col PSG non con il Chievo....
> Se lo prendono è perché per loro non cambia nulla dargli 1 milione l'anno per farlo pascolare nei campi di allenamento..non pensiamo che si mettano a valorizzarlo per poi ridarcelo per una pipata di tabacco..



Ecco, appunto.
Diritto di recompra con il PSG non si può sentire...


----------



## James Watson (7 Luglio 2015)

Fatelo. Cedete un 17enne per un 34enne. Poi la prima volta che sento parlare di "progetto giovani" "pensiamo al futuro" "ricostruiamo il milan" vi faccio ingoiare tutto san siro. E non è detto che sarà dalla bocca.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se vogliono Mastour devono far tornare anche Thiago. Scambio da evitare assolutamente. Il marocchino essendo un fenomeno mediatico e di marketing potrà valere quanto Pogba un giorno grazie ai media. Cederlo per delle noccioline ora sarebbe da polli.



Si ma questo è vero solo se sarà anche forte davvero, intendo: Neymar e Pogba sono fenomeni mediatici ma sono anche fenomeni in campo, per questo valgono 80-100 milioni...Mastour ad oggi è diventato famso solo per i video in cui palleggiava con Neymar ma in campo benché abbia 17 anni lo si è visto col contagocce e anche tra i ragazzini i suoi "numeri statistici" non sono nulla di che..
Ripeto, se ci intravedono qualcosa ok, ma se in realtà è solo un freestyler alla lunga emergerà che è nulla più di un Denilson (e sarebbe già tanto) di oggi..


----------



## The P (7 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma questo è vero solo se sarà anche forte davvero, intendo: Neymar e Pogba sono fenomeni mediatici ma sono anche fenomeni in campo, per questo valgono 80-100 milioni...Mastour ad oggi è diventato famso solo per i video in cui palleggiava con Neymar ma in campo benché abbia 17 anni lo si è visto col contagocce e anche tra i ragazzini i suoi "numeri statistici" non sono nulla di che..
> Ripeto, se ci intravedono qualcosa ok, ma se in realtà è solo un freestyler alla lunga emergerà che è nulla più di un Denilson (e sarebbe già tanto) di oggi..



Mastour con quelli della primavera fa pena, ma semplicemente perché si annoia a giocare essendo di altra categoria. Fece lo stesso Niang all'inizio, nelle poche partite disputate in primavera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Mastour con quelli della primavera fa pena, ma semplicemente perché si annoia a giocare essendo di altra categoria. Fece lo stesso Niang all'inizio, nelle poche partite disputate in primavera.



certo si annoia..però quando si allena con la prima squadra come mai non ha mai convinto il tecnico a provarlo?..cioé capisco che ha 17 anni ma tipo Totti a 16 anni fu lanciato in serie A senza problemi..questo si parla come fosse un fenomeno incredibile..ma a 17 anni i fenomeni qualche partita la fanno..


----------



## Torros (7 Luglio 2015)

per me nelle sue giovanili il Psg ha gente anche più forte.
Ma aspetterei cmq altri 3 anni prima di cederlo..


----------



## Torros (7 Luglio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Mastour e Odegaard sono attualmente i due più grandi talenti del calcio mondiale. Quelli che si suppone diventeranno due crack.Abbiamo la fortuna di averne uno, cederlo significherebbe ancora una volta dimostrare di non avere un minimo di progetto.



questo è quello che fanno credere i media, poi i tornei importanti di quell'età li vincono altri..


----------



## mark (7 Luglio 2015)

Mastour non deve assolutamente partire almeno finché non viene provato seriamente per vedere di cosa è capace!! Ora come ora può essere un bidone come il nuovo Messi, io non correrei il rischio per 5 milioni, specialmente se non abbiamo bisogno di soldi!!


----------



## Theochedeo (7 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> certo si annoia..però quando si allena con la prima squadra come mai non ha mai convinto il tecnico a provarlo?..cioé capisco che ha 17 anni ma tipo Totti a 16 anni fu lanciato in serie A senza problemi..questo si parla come fosse un fenomeno incredibile..ma a 17 anni i fenomeni qualche partita la fanno..



Beh Inzaghi non mi sembra proprio l'allenatore giusto per lanciare giovani.

Detto questo per me Mastour è troppo montato quindi o diventa il nuovo Neymar o fallisce miseramente, non credo possa diventare una via di mezzo come un Mertens qualsiasi. Consideriamo anche che il 4-3-3 non è il suo modulo perchè è troppo lento per fare l'esterno, soprattutto con quel fisico a quell'età, mentre penso che trequartista nel 4-3-1-2 sia il ruolo in cui può dare il meglio di sè e venire alla ribalta. Al di là del discorso sulla cessione o meno, a cui credo molto poco, penso che potremo avere indicazioni più precise sulla fiducia che la società e l'allenatore ripongono in lui dal minutaggio che avrà nelle prime amichevoli (l'anno scorso, nonostante fossero solo amichevoli, giocò col contagocce con Inzaghi).


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2015)

Ma figuriamoci se lo mandano via. A differenza di Cristante, Mastour ha già molta più visibilità, venderlo non giustificherebbe nemmeno Re Ibra.


----------



## wildfrank (7 Luglio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Non sono per niente d'accordo ad un'operazione simile, se Ibra venisse dovrebbe farlo a prescindere, non ha senso regalare un 98 che è ancora da provare. Magari sarà un flop, ma se invece esplodesse il Psg potrebbe averlo per altri 20 anni potenzialmente, noi tra due anni avremmo il problema di sostituire Ibra, cosa non da poco. A me sembra una grande scemenza, in questa società si fa troppo presto a cedere i giovani.



Quoto: la saggezza femminile.........


----------



## mark (7 Luglio 2015)

Sapete se Mastour è in ritiro con il resto del gruppo?


----------



## Hammer (7 Luglio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Non sono per niente d'accordo ad un'operazione simile, se Ibra venisse dovrebbe farlo a prescindere, non ha senso regalare un 98 che è ancora da provare. Magari sarà un flop, ma se invece esplodesse il Psg potrebbe averlo per altri 20 anni potenzialmente, noi tra due anni avremmo il problema di sostituire Ibra, cosa non da poco. A me sembra una grande scemenza, in questa società si fa troppo presto a cedere i giovani.



Esattamente. Per 5 milioni, una cifretta che non ti sposta gli equilibri di mercato. 

Spero proprio che non si faccia, perché in società abbiamo dimostrato di capirne pochissimo di giovani negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Theochedeo (7 Luglio 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Sapete se Mastour è in ritiro con il resto del gruppo?



Sisi De jong ha anche postato una foto con lui e Suso.


----------



## luigi61 (7 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Per 5 milioni, una cifretta che non ti sposta gli equilibri di mercato.
> 
> Spero proprio che non si faccia, perché in società abbiamo dimostrato di capirne pochissimo di giovani negli ultimi anni.


2

In teoria il discorso è giusto ma.....sappiamo che il Psg se non vuole Ibra non parte e al contrario se vuole Master lo prende comunque; siccome OGGI ORA il Milan ha bisogno di Ibra come il pane bisogna fare di tutto per prenderlo e al momento con tutto il rispetto Mastour non è nessuno; meglio un' uovo oggi che una gallina domani


----------



## sabato (7 Luglio 2015)

Venderlo?

E fra 3 anni lo valutano 100-120 milioni!!!

*Vendere Mostour significherebbe essere provinciali!*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

*Clamoroso dalla Spagna: il quotidiano Sport (vicino al Barcellona) afferma che il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto 6M al PSG e 12M netti al giocatore per i prossimi 3 anni. Si attendono conferme o smentite.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso dalla Spagna: il quotidiano Sport (vicino al Barcellona) afferma che il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto 6M al PSG e 12M netti al giocatore per i prossimi 3 anni. Si attendono conferme o smentite.*



Sparata dei giornalai ... Cifra assurda è completamente fuori mercato


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso dalla Spagna: il quotidiano Sport (vicino al Barcellona) afferma che il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto 6M al PSG e 12M netti al giocatore per i prossimi 3 anni. Si attendono conferme o smentite.*



sarebbe un dramma


----------



## sion (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso dalla Spagna: il quotidiano Sport (vicino al Barcellona) afferma che il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto 6M al PSG e 12M netti al giocatore per i prossimi 3 anni. Si attendono conferme o smentite.*



ibra al real? la vedo mooolto difficile


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso dalla Spagna: il quotidiano Sport (vicino al Barcellona) afferma che il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto 6M al PSG e 12M netti al giocatore per i prossimi 3 anni. Si attendono conferme o smentite.*



L'amico Florentino


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso dalla Spagna: il quotidiano Sport (vicino al Barcellona) afferma che il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto 6M al PSG e 12M netti al giocatore per i prossimi 3 anni. Si attendono conferme o smentite.*



In Spagna si fumano i bonghi


----------



## ps18ps (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso dalla Spagna: il quotidiano Sport (vicino al Barcellona) afferma che il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto 6M al PSG e 12M netti al giocatore per i prossimi 3 anni. Si attendono conferme o smentite.*



mi sembra strano che un giornale di barcellona sappia qualcosa di quello che fa il real madrid. poi magari è l'eccezione che conferma la regola...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2015)

A fare la riserva di Benzema?


----------



## sion (7 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> A fare la riserva di Benzema?



senza contare cr7,bale,james e compagnia cantante..


----------



## Ema (7 Luglio 2015)

notizia vecchia di Sport...Oggi ne As nè altri quotidiani ne parlano..Non credo proprio sia attendibile


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la chiave per rivedere Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere... Mastour. Come vi stiamo riportando da ieri ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-psg-mette-mastour-nel-mirino-ecco-lofferta-vt29941.html ) sul giovane talento marocchino c'è l'interesse, forte, del Psg. Ed il Milan sarebbe orientato a venderlo in cambio di 5 milioni di euro.
> 
> La cessione di Mastour potrebbe servire per rivedere Ibrahimovic con la maglia numero 10 del Milan.



Alla fine saremo talmente geniali da cedere Mastour e non prendere Ibra.


----------



## luigi61 (7 Luglio 2015)

Se quella testina ........del condom si sbrigasse a chiudere non staremmo qui a patire per ogni alito di vento che si alza


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

*AS (notizia di ieri, contestuale a quella di Sport): il 5 luglio Florentino Perez ha incontrato Al Thani, proprietario del PSG. Incontro confermato anche da France Football. Non si sa ancora se l'incontro sia dovuto ad affari privati o sportivi. L'incontro è avvenuto a Doha, dove recentemente Ibra e Raiola sono andati a discutere il futuro dello svedese.
Secondo AS, Perez sarebbe interessato a diversi giocatori del Psg: Ibrahimovic, Cavani, Verratti e Marquinhos. D'altra parte, anche il PSG sarebbe molto interessato a diversi giocatori blancos. Su tutti, Cristiano Ronaldo. Ma anche Benzema, che in caso di arrivo di un nuovo colpo in attacco al Real (Ibra o Aguero), sarebbe costretto a giocare di meno.

*


----------



## Marilson (7 Luglio 2015)

megascambio in vista? secondo me Ibra rimane fuori, non credo abbia molta voglia di inserirsi in un contesto pieno di altre prime donne


----------



## luigi61 (7 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Per 5 milioni, una cifretta che non ti sposta gli equilibri di mercato.
> 
> Spero proprio che non si faccia, perché in società abbiamo dimostrato di capirne pochissimo di giovani negli ultimi anni.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *AS (notizia di ieri, contestuale a quella di Sport): il 5 luglio Florentino Perez ha incontrato Al Thani, proprietario del PSG. Incontro confermato anche da France Football. Non si sa ancora se l'incontro sia dovuto ad affari privati o sportivi. L'incontro è avvenuto a Doha, dove recentemente Ibra e Raiola sono andati a discutere il futuro dello svedese.
> Secondo AS, Perez sarebbe interessato a diversi giocatori del Real: Ibrahimovic, Cavani, Verratti e Marquinhos. D'altra parte, anche il PSG sarebbe molto interessato a diversi giocatori blancos. Su tutti, Cristiano Ronaldo. Ma anche Benzema, che in caso di arrivo di un nuovo colpo in attacco al Real (Ibra o Aguero), sarebbe costretto a giocare di meno.
> 
> *



Se cosi sarà ora si capisce tutta la fretta di prendere Adriano senza aspettare gennaio


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2015)

Ahi ahi...se davvero il Real virasse su Ibra...bye bye Zlatan. 
Il Real è l'unica squadra top del calcio "caliente" che manca alla collezione dello svedese dopo Juve, Inter, Milan, Barcellona e PSG.
E Madrid ha il suo bel fascino...oltre al fatto che i blancos avrebbero anche più argomenti rispetto a noi per convincere gli emiri.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Luglio 2015)

Al Real potrebbe avere occasione di vincere la Champions, secondo me la voce è vera.


----------



## il condor (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *AS (notizia di ieri, contestuale a quella di Sport): il 5 luglio Florentino Perez ha incontrato Al Thani, proprietario del PSG. Incontro confermato anche da France Football. Non si sa ancora se l'incontro sia dovuto ad affari privati o sportivi. L'incontro è avvenuto a Doha, dove recentemente Ibra e Raiola sono andati a discutere il futuro dello svedese.
> Secondo AS, Perez sarebbe interessato a diversi giocatori del Real: Ibrahimovic, Cavani, Verratti e Marquinhos. D'altra parte, anche il PSG sarebbe molto interessato a diversi giocatori blancos. Su tutti, Cristiano Ronaldo. Ma anche Benzema, che in caso di arrivo di un nuovo colpo in attacco al Real (Ibra o Aguero), sarebbe costretto a giocare di meno.
> 
> *



senza ibra il nostro castello cadrebbe tutto.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> megascambio in vista? secondo me Ibra rimane fuori, non credo abbia molta voglia di inserirsi in un contesto pieno di altre prime donne



Sono d'accordo, a meno che veramente non vada via CR7.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *AS (notizia di ieri, contestuale a quella di Sport): il 5 luglio Florentino Perez ha incontrato Al Thani, proprietario del PSG. Incontro confermato anche da France Football. Non si sa ancora se l'incontro sia dovuto ad affari privati o sportivi. L'incontro è avvenuto a Doha, dove recentemente Ibra e Raiola sono andati a discutere il futuro dello svedese.
> Secondo AS, Perez sarebbe interessato a diversi giocatori del Real: Ibrahimovic, Cavani, Verratti e Marquinhos. D'altra parte, anche il PSG sarebbe molto interessato a diversi giocatori blancos. Su tutti, Cristiano Ronaldo. Ma anche Benzema, che in caso di arrivo di un nuovo colpo in attacco al Real (Ibra o Aguero), sarebbe costretto a giocare di meno.
> 
> *


saranno contentissimi quelli che vogliono mastour no?? adesso vediamo come arriviamo in champions se è vera la notizia.


----------



## James Watson (7 Luglio 2015)

L'amico florentino..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *AS (notizia di ieri, contestuale a quella di Sport): il 5 luglio Florentino Perez ha incontrato Al Thani, proprietario del PSG. Incontro confermato anche da France Football. Non si sa ancora se l'incontro sia dovuto ad affari privati o sportivi. L'incontro è avvenuto a Doha, dove recentemente Ibra e Raiola sono andati a discutere il futuro dello svedese.
> Secondo AS, Perez sarebbe interessato a diversi giocatori del Psg: Ibrahimovic, Cavani, Verratti e Marquinhos. D'altra parte, anche il PSG sarebbe molto interessato a diversi giocatori blancos. Su tutti, Cristiano Ronaldo. Ma anche Benzema, che in caso di arrivo di un nuovo colpo in attacco al Real (Ibra o Aguero), sarebbe costretto a giocare di meno.
> 
> *



Per me stanno solo trattando la cessione di Ronaldo.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Luglio 2015)

Sparata giornalistica


----------



## markjordan (7 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> senza ibra il nostro castello cadrebbe tutto.


e perche' ?
abbiamo mastour da lanciare (al circo al posto della donna cannone)


----------



## franck3211 (7 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2015)

Se veramente cravattagialla si fa scappare Ibra sarebbe da insultare da qui al 2050 . 

Comunque manco con i soldi sa comprare quel maledetto.


----------



## de sica (7 Luglio 2015)

Non credo proprio che Perez punti a prendere Ibra.. noi siamo con l'acqua alla gola e va bene, ma i tifosi blancos non approverebbero mai un arrivo di un giocatore 34enne. Loro vogliono il top sul mercato, quindi si riferiscono a Verratti semmai


----------



## Memories of the Time (7 Luglio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio che Perez punti a prendere Ibra.. noi siamo con l'acqua alla gola e va bene, ma i tifosi blancos non approverebbero mai un arrivo di un giocatore 34enne. Loro vogliono il top sul mercato, quindi si riferiscono a Verratti semmai



Ma appunto dai, poi triennale, cioè è una notizia che non sta né in cielo né in terra


----------



## luigi61 (7 Luglio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> e perche' ?
> abbiamo mastour da lanciare (al circo al posto della donna cannone)



Quoto
o Ibra o pippe anche quest'anno


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

*Sky: Raiola oggi si è recato a Parigi per parlare con il Psg sia di Pogba che di Ibrahimovic.*


----------



## luigi61 (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola oggi si è recato a Parigi per parlare con il Psg sia di Pogba che di Ibrahimovic.*



Mi interessa Ibra ovviamente...è stato detto da Sky per chi lo sta trattando? Milan o Real?...


----------



## Reblanck (7 Luglio 2015)

Abbiamo dei dirigenti stupidi perciò siamo anche in grado di dare Moustur per Ibra ahaha xD
Voglio altri 3\4 attaccanti perché in difesa e centrocampo siamo super coperti xD


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

*Di Marzio: Ibra va tenuto sempre in considerazione come nome per la campagna acquisti del Milan. Se ci saranno delle uscita in attacco, il Milan proverà sicuramente a prendere Ibra. *


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso dalla Spagna: il quotidiano Sport (vicino al Barcellona) afferma che il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto 6M al PSG e 12M netti al giocatore per i prossimi 3 anni. Si attendono conferme o smentite.*



Se è vero e' finita ragazzi.


----------



## patriots88 (7 Luglio 2015)

Ibra al Real è una sparata dei giornali spagnoli.

Perez ha più volte fatto intendere che non gli aggrada Ibra per via dell'alto stipendio in relazione all'età ormai avanzata


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2015)

Se escono matri e uno tra Cerci,menez e elsha Ibrahim arriva. Attualmente siamo davvero in troppi


----------



## peppe75 (7 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me è solo una voce messa in giro da quel esibizionista (vedi i video con le mirabolanti giocate di Hachim) del suo agente....forse vuole cominciare a guadagnare di più!!


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra va tenuto sempre in considerazione come nome per la campagna acquisti del Milan. Se ci saranno delle uscita in attacco, il Milan proverà sicuramente a prendere Ibra. *




*Dovete quotare le notizie. *


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2015)

*Corriere dello Sport: Ibra si avvicina.*


----------



## sabato (8 Luglio 2015)

Se Ibra arriva al Milan a fine agosto,
chi gli paga lo stipendio di luglio e agosto?

.... che attualmente sono circa 2,5 milioni +2,5 di tasse.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


> Se Ibra arriva al Milan a fine agosto,
> chi gli paga lo stipendio di luglio e agosto?
> 
> .... che attualmente sono circa 2,5 milioni +2,5 di tasse.



dai ragazzi se per una trattativa dobbiamo farci di questi problemi...sono cose che raramente vengono menzionate anche dai media. E poi credo che le squadre ci calcio paghino comunque a mensilità.


----------



## sabato (8 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> dai ragazzi se per una trattativa dobbiamo farci di questi problemi...sono cose che raramente vengono menzionate anche dai media. E poi credo che le squadre ci calcio paghino comunque a mensilità.



Infatti, la differenza tra prenderlo ora o a fine agosto sono circa 4 milioni di euro di risparmio per il Milan,
e 1 milioncino in + per Ibra.

dici niente...


----------



## Memories of the Time (8 Luglio 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


> Infatti, la differenza tra prenderlo ora o a fine agosto sono circa 4 milioni di euro di risparmio per il Milan,
> e 1 milioncino in + per Ibra.
> 
> dici niente...



Effettivamente


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Luglio 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


> Se Ibra arriva al Milan a fine agosto,
> chi gli paga lo stipendio di luglio e agosto?
> 
> .... che attualmente sono circa 2,5 milioni +2,5 di tasse.



Io aggiungerei anche i fuochi d'artificio Gallianeschi. Vorrà sparare il botto finale.


----------



## sion (8 Luglio 2015)

ma prendendolo a fine agosto non salta anche 2 giornate di campionato? cioe' boh..


----------



## raducioiu (8 Luglio 2015)

*Secodo SportMediaset il PSG in realtà avrebbe offerto per Mastour 1,5 milioni contro la richiesta del Milan di 5.*



Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra va tenuto sempre in considerazione come nome per la campagna acquisti del Milan. Se ci saranno delle uscita in attacco, il Milan proverà sicuramente a prendere Ibra. *


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


> Infatti, la differenza tra prenderlo ora o a fine agosto sono circa 4 milioni di euro di risparmio per il Milan,
> e 1 milioncino in + per Ibra.
> 
> dici niente...



Beh Luglio sicuro lo paga il PSG, ad Agosto non saprei.


----------



## franck3211 (8 Luglio 2015)

*Premium Sport: per Ibra il Psg vuole 6 milioni. Per il rinnovo Ibra avrebbe richiesto 15 milioni l'anno, che il Psg non vuole accontentare*


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport: per Ibra il Psg vuole 6 milioni. Per il rinnovo Ibra avrebbe richiesto 15 milioni l'anno, che il Psg non vuole accontentare*



Facciamo una colletta noi!!! 1€ a tifoso, arriviamo a 6 milioni in 1 ora


----------



## Victorss (8 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport: per Ibra il Psg vuole 6 milioni. Per il rinnovo Ibra avrebbe richiesto 15 milioni l'anno, che il Psg non vuole accontentare*


Vai pizzaman chiedine 22!!! Ibra ti aspetto..quanto mi sbronzo se succede..


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport: per Ibra il Psg vuole 6 milioni. Per il rinnovo Ibra avrebbe richiesto 15 milioni l'anno, che il Psg non vuole accontentare*



Credo che ci sia ancora qualcosa di altro oltre che questo, abbiamo dato 8 milioni per Adriano non credo ci siano problemi a darne 6 al Psg.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport: per Ibra il Psg vuole 6 milioni. Per il rinnovo Ibra avrebbe richiesto 15 milioni l'anno, che il Psg non vuole accontentare*



O è una balla che vuole 15 milioni, o è una balla che vuole venire al Milan.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (8 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> O è una balla che vuole 15 milioni, o è una balla che vuole venire al Milan.



NO... se gli alzano l'ingaggio a 15 milioni lui resta "volentieri" al PSG, se invece si rifiutano di ritoccargli lo stipendio lui probabilmente chiederà di essere ceduto e accetterebbe una riduzione ma spalmata su più anni. 
Anche se non credo ai 6mln per 3 anni di cui si parlava, non è mica scemo che viene a prendere 2 volte meno


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> NO... se gli alzano l'ingaggio a 15 milioni lui resta "volentieri" al PSG, se invece si rifiutano di ritoccargli lo stipendio lui probabilmente chiederà di essere ceduto e accetterebbe una riduzione ma spalmata su più anni.
> *Anche se non credo ai 6mln per 3 anni di cui si parlava, non è mica scemo che viene a prendere 2 volte meno*



Il succo del mio discorso era quello...


----------



## franck3211 (8 Luglio 2015)

Non esistono solo i soldi per uno che praticamente negli ultimi 10 ani ha guadagnato solo di stipendio più di 10 milioni annui


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Secodo SportMediaset il PSG in realtà avrebbe offerto per Mastour 1,5 milioni contro la richiesta del Milan di 5.*



*Sportmediaset:Raiola si trova a Parini per il rinnovo di Ibrahimovic altrimenti sarà rescissione del contratto in scadenza 2016.*


----------



## ACM_Dennis (8 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset:Raiola si trova a Parini per il rinnovo di Ibrahimovic altrimenti sarà rescissione del contratto in scadenza 2016.*



Speriamo bene...


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset:Raiola si trova a Parigi per il rinnovo di Ibrahimovic altrimenti sarà rescissione del contratto in scadenza 2016.*



Dai Mino !


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset:Raiola si trova a Parini per il rinnovo di Ibrahimovic altrimenti sarà rescissione del contratto in scadenza 2016.*



Non sono fiducioso.

Spero comunque rinnovi subito, almeno chiudiamo la questione.


----------



## il condor (8 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset:Raiola si trova a Parini per il rinnovo di Ibrahimovic altrimenti sarà rescissione del contratto in scadenza 2016.*



rinnovo?? non fare scherzi.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset:Raiola si trova a Parini per il rinnovo di Ibrahimovic altrimenti sarà rescissione del contratto in scadenza 2016.*



Ma perchè i parigini, in caso di non accordo sul rinnovo, dovrebbero accettare una rescissione ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma perchè i parigini, in caso di non accordo sul rinnovo, dovrebbero accettare una rescissione ?


Perché un Ibra scontento nello spogliatoio sarebbe devastante. Non è che metti fuori rosa un pinco pallino qualunque... Abbiamo visto i problemi di gestione che ha avuto Guardiola con Ibra, un Ibra infelice penso sia difficile da controllare...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

*In Marocco sicuri: l'Huffington Post afferma che c'è l'accordo Milan-PSG per Mastour. Il talento marocchino andrebbe sotto la torre Eiffel per 7M.*


----------



## franck3211 (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Marocco sicuri: l'Huffington Post afferma che c'è l'accordo Milan-PSG per Mastour. Il talento marocchino andrebbe sotto la torre Eiffel per 7M.*



Stessa cifra che a quanto pare vogliono per Ibra? coincidenza?


----------



## mark (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Marocco sicuri: l'Huffington Post afferma che c'è l'accordo Milan-PSG per Mastour. Il talento marocchino andrebbe sotto la torre Eiffel per 7M.*



Se vera è un operazione senza senso e da incapaci!! Da gente che non vuole bene al Milan!! Magari sarà un pacco, ma magari sarà un fenomeno e per 7 milioni non vale la pena rischiare


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2015)

assurdo, regalare un talento, almeno mettessero una clausola all'interno con una recompra..


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Marocco sicuri: l'Huffington Post afferma che c'è l'accordo Milan-PSG per Mastour. Il talento marocchino andrebbe sotto la torre Eiffel per 7M.*



E tutto per non cacciare 10 milioni per Ibra...  il condor non ha limiti


----------



## Aragorn (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Marocco sicuri: l'Huffington Post afferma che c'è l'accordo Milan-PSG per Mastour. Il talento marocchino andrebbe sotto la torre Eiffel per 7M.*



Se dopo però non dovesse arrivare Ibra meglio che Galliani raddoppi la scorta.


----------



## Lo Gnu (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Marocco sicuri: l'Huffington Post afferma che c'è l'accordo Milan-PSG per Mastour. Il talento marocchino andrebbe sotto la torre Eiffel per 7M.*



Voglio sperare che ci sia ancora un po' di barlume di lucidità nella dirigenza.

Sarebbe un'idiozia totale. Dunque, non ci facciamo problemi a cacciare 8 milioni per Luiz Adriano e dovremmo andare a risparmiare 7-10 milioni per il cartellino di Ibra? No, non ha senso...


----------



## Il Genio (8 Luglio 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che ci sia ancora un po' di barlume di lucidità nella dirigenza.
> 
> Sarebbe un'idiozia totale. Dunque, non ci facciamo problemi a cacciare 8 milioni per Luiz Adriano e dovremmo andare a risparmiare 7-10 milioni per il cartellino di Ibra? No, non ha senso...



Ieri sera ho sentito le parole di Suma e non mi faccio illusioni al rigurado


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che ci sia ancora un po' di barlume di lucidità nella dirigenza.
> 
> Sarebbe un'idiozia totale. Dunque, non ci facciamo problemi a cacciare 8 milioni per Luiz Adriano e dovremmo andare a risparmiare 7-10 milioni per il cartellino di Ibra? No, non ha senso...



Sarebbe una delle peggiori operazioni di Galliani... e come se avessimo dato Mastour in cambio del arrivo di Luiz Adriano oggi invece del 1 gennaio.

Una robba assurda


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Marocco sicuri: l'Huffington Post afferma che c'è l'accordo Milan-PSG per Mastour. Il talento marocchino andrebbe sotto la torre Eiffel per 7M.*



Ma veramente non si hanno 7 milioni per uno come Ibra dopo averne spesi 50 tra Bertolacci e Bacca?

Riescono a rendere indigesto addirittura il ritorno di Ibra. Incredibile, io lo dico sempre, sono dei fenomeni!


----------



## Superpippo9 (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Marocco sicuri: l'Huffington Post afferma che c'è l'accordo Milan-PSG per Mastour. Il talento marocchino andrebbe sotto la torre Eiffel per 7M.*



Sto Mastour e chi lo consiglia, credo non abbiano ormai più nessun contatto con il mondo reale.... Stiamo parlando di uno che non veniva fatto giocare nemmeno in primavera ( e non mi sembra che il Milan abbia vinto tutto con i ragazzi di Brocchi ergo la concorrenza era quella che era), ha scelto il Marocco per essere il più giovane esordiente in Nazionale.... Si diletta in numeri da circo postati su YouTube da almeno 3-4 anni ma ad oggi NON sa calciare in porta!!! Di cosa stiamo parlando? Vogliono portarlo al PSG? Ma andassero tranquillamente io ricordo ancora la storia del giovane Sarno.... Che appunto giovane è rimasto!!!


----------



## Jaqen (8 Luglio 2015)

Bah. O è un pacco stile Adu, o Galliani è da manicomio


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Marocco sicuri: l'Huffington Post afferma che c'è l'accordo Milan-PSG per Mastour. Il talento marocchino andrebbe sotto la torre Eiffel per 7M.*



Bah, solo da questa dirigenza poteva essere partorita una simile idiozia. Mi auguro che in Mastour ci abbiano visto proprio un pacco clamoroso e che abbiano ragione, altrimenti se tra qualche anno si parlerà di un signor giocatore voglio sperare che il condor si nasconda ad Honululu.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ho sentito le parole di Suma e non mi faccio illusioni al rigurado



cioè? cosa ha detto?


----------



## sabato (8 Luglio 2015)

Questo sotto, da ragazzino faceva le stesse cose,
oggi vale sui 100-120 milioni!!!


----------



## luigi61 (8 Luglio 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Sto Mastour e chi lo consiglia, credo non abbiano ormai più nessun contatto con il mondo reale.... Stiamo parlando di uno che non veniva fatto giocare nemmeno in primavera ( e non mi sembra che il Milan abbia vinto tutto con i ragazzi di Brocchi ergo la concorrenza era quella che era), ha scelto il Marocco per essere il più giovane esordiente in Nazionale.... Si diletta in numeri da circo postati su YouTube da almeno 3-4 anni ma ad oggi NON sa calciare in porta!!! Di cosa stiamo parlando? Vogliono portarlo al PSG? Ma andassero tranquillamente io ricordo ancora la storia del giovane Sarno.... Che appunto giovane è rimasto!!!



Quoto 
il Milan ha bisogno di Ibra!!!! di tutto per averlo prima possibile


----------



## Il Genio (8 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> cioè? cosa ha detto?



Di preciso non ricordo ma ha negato l'affare, affermando però alla fine dell'intervento che alla fine se, come per Cristante, il ragazzo vuole giocare di più...


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2015)

*Peppe Di Stefano: il Milan è sempre su Ibrahimovic. Ma senza fretta. I rossoneri sanno che, se passa il tempo e si arriva alla metà di Agosto, le resistenze del Psg potrebbero calare. E di conseguenza anche le richieste economiche. *


----------



## Il Genio (8 Luglio 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Sto Mastour e chi lo consiglia, credo non abbiano ormai più nessun contatto con il mondo reale.... Stiamo parlando di uno che non veniva fatto giocare nemmeno in primavera ( e non mi sembra che il Milan abbia vinto tutto con i ragazzi di Brocchi ergo la concorrenza era quella che era), ha scelto il Marocco per essere il più giovane esordiente in Nazionale.... Si diletta in numeri da circo postati su YouTube da almeno 3-4 anni ma ad oggi NON sa calciare in porta!!! Di cosa stiamo parlando? Vogliono portarlo al PSG? Ma andassero tranquillamente io ricordo ancora la storia del giovane Sarno.... Che appunto giovane è rimasto!!!



Però capisci che 7 milioni oggi o, alla peggio se non dà garanzie nemmeno tra 12 mesi, 4-5 milioni l'anno prossimo non fa molta differenza?

La differenza la fa invece se lo fai giocare e questo mantiene le promesse.

Rimango dell'idea che alcuni calciatori rendano al meglio ad alti livelli e meno a livelli bassi, purtroppo credo che Mastour sia uno di questi.
Messo nei grandi farebbe la differenza maggiormente di quanto non la faccia tra i pari età


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: il Milan è sempre su Ibrahimovic. Ma senza fretta. I rossoneri sanno che, se passa il tempo e si arriva alla metà di Agosto, le resistenze del Psg potrebbero calare. E di conseguenza anche le richieste economiche. *



Sicuro, lo dico da più di un mese se arriva arriverà a fine Agosto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: il Milan è sempre su Ibrahimovic. Ma senza fretta. I rossoneri sanno che, se passa il tempo e si arriva alla metà di Agosto, le resistenze del Psg potrebbero calare. E di conseguenza anche le richieste economiche. *



Comunque effettivamente sono convinto che Mastour sia slegato da Ibra. E che probabilmente ci siano problemi con il procuratore del ragazzo, il cui contratto triennale scade nel 2017. Ma che prima del 2016, ossia quando compirà 18 anni, per regolamento non potrà firmarne uno di 5 anni. Quindi potrebbe esserci un rischio di perderlo a zero. O comunque di essere costretti a venderlo ad un anno dalla scadenza. 

Questo aspetto credo non lo abbia considerato nessuno.


----------



## bargnani83 (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque effettivamente sono convinto che Mastour sia slegato da Ibra. E che probabilmente ci siano problemi con il procuratore del ragazzo, il cui contratto triennale scade nel 2017. Ma che prima del 2016, ossia quando compirà 18 anni, per regolamento non potrà firmarne uno di 5 anni. Quindi potrebbe esserci un rischio di perderlo a zero. O comunque di essere costretti a venderlo ad un anno dalla scadenza.
> 
> Questo aspetto credo non lo abbia considerato nessuno.



bingo.mastour gia guadagna 1 mln di euro.la mia sensazione è che chi lo assiste non lo stia gestendo nel migliore dei modi.poi staremo a vedere.


----------



## Pampu7 (8 Luglio 2015)

Prima di Ibra va sistemata la difesa, basta con questo svedese davanti le punte le abbiamo


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Prima di Ibra va sistemata la difesa, basta con questo svedese davanti le punte le abbiamo


Assolutamente, quella è la priorità. Abbiamo un reparto disastroso.


----------



## Renegade (8 Luglio 2015)

Gira voce che vogliano 6 mln per Ibra... Se è vero, cos'aspettano? Abbiamo dato 8 mln per un cesso in scadenza in Ucraina...


----------



## Love (8 Luglio 2015)

certo con tutti i soldi che abbiamo perchè non glieli diamo questi 10 mln al psg...per noi ibra è fondamentale...


----------



## Pampu7 (8 Luglio 2015)

Basta con sto Ibra manco fosse Van Basten, Bacca ha vinto più trofei europei di lui.
Preoccupiamoci del fatto che è stato rinnovato il contratto a Mexes piuttosto


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Basta con sto Ibra manco fosse Van Basten, Bacca ha vinto più trofei europei di lui.
> Preoccupiamoci del fatto che è stato rinnovato il contratto a Mexes piuttosto



Padoin ha vinto più scudetti di Nesta.


----------



## Pampu7 (8 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Padoin ha vinto più scudetti di Nesta.



Appunto "scudetti" campo nazionale


----------



## ed.vedder77 (8 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Basta con sto Ibra manco fosse Van Basten, Bacca ha vinto più trofei europei di lui.
> Preoccupiamoci del fatto che è stato rinnovato il contratto a Mexes piuttosto



Se vabbè.
Per la difesa ci stanno lavorando.IBra é comunque fondamentale


----------



## Pampu7 (8 Luglio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Se vabbè.
> Per la difesa ci stanno lavorando.IBra é comunque fondamentale



Avete tutti la fissa per Ibra, fondamentale dove? oltre i confini nazionali non fa niente


----------



## Aragorn (8 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Gira voce che vogliano 6 mln per Ibra... Se è vero, cos'aspettano? Abbiamo dato 8 mln per un cesso in scadenza in Ucraina...



Mai creduto a queste versioni, se veramente bastasse pagare credo che Ibra sarebbe già a Milano da tempo. Secondo me il vero ostacolo è dettato dal fatto che il PSG non ha (ancora) intenzione di cederlo.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: il Milan è sempre su Ibrahimovic. Ma senza fretta. I rossoneri sanno che, se passa il tempo e si arriva alla metà di Agosto, le resistenze del Psg potrebbero calare. E di conseguenza anche le richieste economiche. *





Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Avete tutti la fissa per Ibra, fondamentale dove? oltre i confini nazionali non fa niente



Infatti noi l'anno prossimo giochiamo in Europa (?).


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Appunto "scudetti" campo nazionale



Barone ha vinto più mondiali di Ballack


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Avete tutti la fissa per Ibra, fondamentale dove? oltre i confini nazionali non fa niente





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Infatti noi l'anno prossimo giochiamo in Europa (?).


 ahahahah


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Avete tutti la fissa per Ibra, fondamentale dove? oltre i confini nazionali non fa niente



Su questo ti dò ragione, se riesci a portarmi Suarez o Lewa ti faccio una statua.


----------



## medjai (8 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Appunto "scudetti" campo nazionale



Arbeloa, Amelia e Zaccardo hanno vinto più mondiali di Messi, Khan e Maldini


----------



## Butcher (8 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Avete tutti la fissa per Ibra, fondamentale dove? oltre i confini nazionali non fa niente



Non possiamo permetterci Ronaldo o Messi, né Di Maria, né un Isco, né Touré, né Verratti, né ecc.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Avete tutti la fissa per Ibra, fondamentale dove? oltre i confini nazionali non fa niente



Sta cosa dell Europa ë una cavolata per me.In campo si gioca in 11 se non sbaglio...
Ibra ë partito con Ajax....non candidabile alla finale anche se nel 2003 ci ha fatto penare fino all ultimo indimenticabile gol di pippo 
Poi juve.....sono arrivati in finale dopo più di un decennio...mai brillanti in campo europeo
Inter barzelletta fino a calciopli
Barca :avevano vinto l'anno prima e si sa quanto é dura vincerla l anno dopo...quei impossibile a livello statistico 
MIlan asso indietro rispetto alle altre big europe ,e con allegri allenatore che in Europa (a parte quest anno)ha fatto pena 
Psg ;non sono una squadra ...siamo a livello del city ,spendi e spandi ma non combini niente,,,con Blanc poi...
Quindi....se fosse venuto da noi nel 2006 per me l avrebbe vinta eccome.Non é decisivo in Europa sono baggiante...per vincere la champions ci vuole la squadra o comunque come é successo per noi nel 2007 ,l ultimo colpo di coda di grandi campioni come seedorf nesta maldini Pirlo ed inzaghi e con un kaka in stato di grazia...ibra é solo stato sfortunato per me ,non si ë mai trovati nella squardra giusta per vincere.
Resisteva al barca ne vinceva due .
comunque non capisco come uno si possa fissare su dicerie quando é palese che ibra ë un giocatore che da solo ti sposta gli equilibri.
Manco Ronaldo ti vince na Champions da solo..
A sto punto teniamoci bacca e luiz che in Europa fanno faville....,ma per favore!!!


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2015)

*Alessandro Moggi a Mediaset:"Ibra sarà il colpo finale del mercato del Milan".*


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2015)

Secondi molti, questo tweet di Gandini confermerebbe la partenza di Mastour








Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Moggi a Mediaset:"Ibra sarà il colpo finale del mercato del Milan".*


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2015)

*Pedullà: Ibrahimovic vuole tornare al Milan. E' questa la sua volontà. Ed è chiara. Nella trattativa potrebbe entrare Mastour, che è valutato 6-7 milioni. Prima di accelerare (è probabile che ci vorrà del tempo), però, il Psg deve prendere un altro attaccante.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondi molti, questo tweet di Gandini confermerebbe la partenza di Mastour



Male...



Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Ibrahimovic vuole tornare al Milan. E' questa la sua volontà. Ed è chiara. Nella trattativa potrebbe entrare Mastour, che è valutato 6-7 milioni. Prima di accelerare (è probabile che ci vorrà del tempo), però, il Psg deve prendere un altro attaccante.*



Dai, anche se cedendo Mastour ci fanno intorzare pure questo.


----------



## medjai (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Ibrahimovic vuole tornare al Milan. E' questa la sua volontà. Ed è chiara. Nella trattativa potrebbe entrare Mastour, che è valutato 6-7 milioni. Prima di accelerare (è probabile che ci vorrà del tempo), però, il Psg deve prendere un altro attaccante.*



Che affare fa il PSG, ci cambia uno di 34 anni per il giocatore più prometente del mondo. Mi piace tantissimo Ibra e voglio il suo ritorno subito, ma se per arrivare dobbiamo dare Mastour, può restare a Parigi per me. È una cosa da matti dai...


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2015)

Secondo Le Parisien Di Maria è vicinissimo al Psg, per una cifra di 60 mln e 15 annui di stipendio.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Secondo Le Parisien Di Maria è vicinissimo al Psg, per una cifra di 60 mln e 15 annui di stipendio.



Chissà che non si liberi ibra adesso


----------



## luigi61 (9 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Chissà che non si liberi ibra adesso



finchè non lo rivedo con la maglia rossonera non ci credo
p.s chisenefrega di Mastour, a me pare un fenomeno da baraccone tipo globetrotters americani


----------



## zlatan (9 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Secondo Le Parisien Di Maria è vicinissimo al Psg, per una cifra di 60 mln e 15 annui di stipendio.



Se fosse vero ci siamo.......
#RiapriamoilterzoanelloconIbracapitano


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2015)

Ibra finchè non comprano un top player li davanti non lo lasciano di certo partire. Mastour per me non rientra assolutamente in questa trattativa. Resto convinto Zlatan sia un'affare da ultimi 15 giorni dove lui, Raiola e Galliani sapranno benissimo fare il loro lavoro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2015)

*Sportmediaset: PSG vicinissimo a Di Maria che comporrà un attacco da sogno con Cavani. Ibra può quindi partire, destinazione Milan.*


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: PSG vicinissimo a Di Maria che comporrà un attacco da sogno con Cavani. Ibra può quindi partire, destinazione Milan.*



Why Angel Why?


----------



## Brain84 (9 Luglio 2015)

Ibra arriverà molto presto, ne sono sicuro


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: PSG vicinissimo a Di Maria che comporrà un attacco da sogno con Cavani. Ibra può quindi partire, destinazione Milan.*



Mi aspetto un'accelerata subito dopo l'ufficialità di Di Maria


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: PSG vicinissimo a Di Maria che comporrà un attacco da sogno con Cavani. Ibra può quindi partire, destinazione Milan.*



*Ibrahimovic intervistato dai giornali tedeschi apre al Bayern Monaco:"La Bundesliga è un campionato che mi affascina chissà, magari un giorno potrei giocare in quel campionato,d'altronde ho ancora tempo,se andassi in Bundeliga sarebbe sicuramente per il Bayern Monaco visto che è uno dei 5 club più grandi del mondo."*


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic intervistato dai giornali tedeschi apre al Bayern Monaco:"La Bundesliga è un campionato che mi affascina chissà, magari un giorno potrei giocare in quel campionato,d'altornde ho ancora tempo,se andassi in Bundeliga sarebbe sicuramente per il Bayern Monaco visto che è uno dei 5 club più grandi del mondo."*



Ho postato per dovere di "cronaca" ma non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo, a parte che c'è Guardiola quindi in questo mercato non ci andrebbe di sicuro, ma poi che volete che dica ai giornalisti tedeschi? ricordo pure Ronaldo intervistato dalla gds non aveva chiuso un futuro a Milano ma sappiamo tutti che è impossibile.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic intervistato dai giornali tedeschi apre al Bayern Monaco:"La Bundesliga è un campionato che mi affascina chissà, magari un giorno potrei giocare in quel campionato,d'altronde ho ancora tempo,se andassi in Bundeliga sarebbe sicuramente per il Bayern Monaco visto che è uno dei 5 club più grandi del mondo."*



Credo sia solo una carineria nei confronti dei giornali tedeschi. Lì c'è Guardiola!


----------



## sion (9 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ho postato per dovere di "cronaca" ma non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo, a parte che c'è Guardiola quindi in questo mercato non ci andrebbe di sicuro, ma poi che volete che dica ai giornalisti tedeschi? ricordo pure Ronaldo intervistato dalla gds non aveva chiuso un futuro a Milano ma sappiamo tutti che è impossibile.



lewandoski intoccabile in attacco piu' guardiola...impossibile che ibra vada al bayern se non tra 3-4 anni,forse


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic intervistato dai giornali tedeschi apre al Bayern Monaco:"La Bundesliga è un campionato che mi affascina chissà, magari un giorno potrei giocare in quel campionato,d'altronde ho ancora tempo,se andassi in Bundeliga sarebbe sicuramente per il Bayern Monaco visto che è uno dei 5 club più grandi del mondo."*



Con Guardiola?!


----------



## albert (9 Luglio 2015)

vedi Abemayoug, Cristante, Darmian, Saponara, ora venderanno Agazzi, Albertazzi e Mastour.....ho dimenticato qualcuno? Bella squadra no? Giovani e Italiani per la maggior parte. Ma di che parliamo?? Solo nomi, fumo e sostanza? Ancora non abbiamo imparato dalla Juventus che ha come scheletro italiani e guarda caso ha cominciato a vincere: buffon, chiellini, bonucci, barzagli, marchisio, pirlo poi va bene qualche straniero.....ma non come l'inter!!


----------



## siioca (9 Luglio 2015)

Finché ci sarà Guardiola, rimmarrimarrà solo un sogno per Ibra.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Luglio 2015)

albert ha scritto:


> vedi Abemayoug, Cristante, Darmian, Saponara, *ora venderanno Agazzi, Albertazzi e Mastour*.....ho dimenticato qualcuno? Bella squadra no? Giovani e Italiani per la maggior parte. Ma di che parliamo?? Solo nomi, fumo e sostanza? Ancora non abbiamo imparato dalla Juventus che ha come scheletro italiani e guarda caso ha cominciato a vincere: buffon, chiellini, bonucci, barzagli, marchisio, pirlo poi va bene qualche straniero.....ma non come l'inter!!



agazzi e albertazzi sono 2 sciagure, cosa c'entrano ? 

 *



Ibrahimovic intervistato dai giornali tedeschi apre al Bayern Monaco:"La Bundesliga è un campionato che mi affascina chissà, magari un giorno potrei giocare in quel campionato,d'altronde ho ancora tempo,se andassi in Bundeliga sarebbe sicuramente per il Bayern Monaco visto che è uno dei 5 club più grandi del mondo."

Clicca per allargare...

*
parole di circostanza. 
al bayern sarebbe panchinaro fisso.


----------



## Dapone (9 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic intervistato dai giornali tedeschi apre al Bayern Monaco:"La Bundesliga è un campionato che mi affascina chissà, magari un giorno potrei giocare in quel campionato,d'altronde ho ancora tempo,se andassi in Bundeliga sarebbe sicuramente per il Bayern Monaco visto che è uno dei 5 club più grandi del mondo."*



tradotto per bene "voglio un ingaggio superiore"


----------



## majorletters (9 Luglio 2015)

e Ibra dov'è ?


----------



## luigi61 (9 Luglio 2015)

majorletters ha scritto:


> e Ibra dov'è ?


ha già la maglia a strisce addosso!!


----------



## franck3211 (9 Luglio 2015)

Per Ibra a mio parere non dobbiamo farci tanti problemi, se non é nostro manca poco. Spero che entro fine luglio mettano apposto difesa e centrocampo e sarà grande Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic intervistato dai giornali tedeschi apre al Bayern Monaco:"La Bundesliga è un campionato che mi affascina chissà, magari un giorno potrei giocare in quel campionato,d'altronde ho ancora tempo,se andassi in Bundeliga sarebbe sicuramente per il Bayern Monaco visto che è uno dei 5 club più grandi del mondo."*





majorletters ha scritto:


> e Ibra dov'è ?



E' qui!


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2015)

majorletters ha scritto:


> e Ibra dov'è ?



Thiago Mottà vende più magliette.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' qui!



Ah beh, allora niente da fare dai


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Luglio 2015)

majorletters ha scritto:


> e Ibra dov'è ?


 Altro buon segnale


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' qui!


 Nooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Luglio 2015)

majorletters ha scritto:


> e Ibra dov'è ?



mettono thiago motta che è praticamente in partenza ?


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la chiave per rivedere Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere... Mastour. Come vi stiamo riportando da ieri ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-psg-mette-mastour-nel-mirino-ecco-lofferta-vt29941.html ) sul giovane talento marocchino c'è l'interesse, forte, del Psg. Ed il Milan sarebbe orientato a venderlo in cambio di 5 milioni di euro.
> 
> La cessione di Mastour potrebbe servire per rivedere Ibrahimovic con la maglia numero 10 del Milan.


Se diamo Mastour per Ibrahimovic confermiamo per l'ennesimo anno che siamo una societa' di pagliacci.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2015)

----) http://www.milanworld.net/ibra-rosengard-la-citta-di-zlatan-foto-vt30083.html#post760084


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Luglio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Sta cosa dell Europa ë una cavolata per me.In campo si gioca in 11 se non sbaglio...
> Ibra ë partito con Ajax....non candidabile alla finale anche se nel 2003 ci ha fatto penare fino all ultimo indimenticabile gol di pippo
> Poi juve.....sono arrivati in finale dopo più di un decennio...mai brillanti in campo europeo
> Inter barzelletta fino a calciopli
> ...




Le vedove di Ibra sono le migliori


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Infatti noi l'anno prossimo giochiamo in Europa (?).



Ah quindi accontentiamoci tanto per il campionato va bene, lo vinciamo poi in Europa andiamo a ridere con lui.
E' diventato Dio non facendo niente, gente come Tomasson e Crespo merita più rispetto rispetto di lui.
Pure Inzaghi il giocatore più scarso tecnicamente come attaccante è stato più decisivo di Ibra.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic intervistato dai giornali tedeschi apre al Bayern Monaco:"La Bundesliga è un campionato che mi affascina chissà, magari un giorno potrei giocare in quel campionato,d'altronde ho ancora tempo,se andassi in Bundeliga sarebbe sicuramente per il Bayern Monaco visto che è uno dei 5 club più grandi del mondo."*





Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi accontentiamoci tanto per il campionato va bene, lo vinciamo poi in Europa andiamo a ridere con lui.
> E' diventato Dio non facendo niente, gente come Tomasson e Crespo merita più rispetto rispetto di lui.
> Pure Inzaghi il giocatore più scarso tecnicamente come attaccante è stato più decisivo di Ibra.



Quindi Progrebniak e Kanoute sono meglio di Ibra perchè hanno vinto in Europa? 

Poi circa 400 gol in carriera tra club e nazionale, una decina di scudetti tra Italia, Spagna, Francia e Olanda non sono nulla? 

In ogni caso se ti fa rassicura la cosa, Zlatan ha vinto Supercoppa UEFA e mondiale per club  L'anno scorso in Champions 2° marcatore, dietro CR7 e davanti Messi, ed è il giocatore più prolifico in CL della storia del PSG.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2015)

majorletters ha scritto:


> e Ibra dov'è ?



Questi dettagli contano molto.
Ne sappiamo qualcosa... vi ricordate quando levarono Thiago dai banner anche se aveva appena rinnovato? Ma noooo, si diceva, non vuol dire niente... 

EDIT: ho visto la foto successiva... ecco, come non detto


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quindi Progrebniak e Kanoute sono meglio di Ibra perchè hanno vinto in Europa?
> 
> Poi circa 400 gol in carriera tra club e nazionale, una decina di scudetti tra Italia, Spagna, Francia e Olanda non sono nulla?
> 
> In ogni caso se ti fa rassicura la cosa, Zlatan ha vinto Supercoppa UEFA e mondiale per club  L'anno scorso in Champions 2° marcatore, dietro CR7 e davanti Messi, ed è il giocatore più prolifico in CL della storia del PSG.


 Per me è anche assurdo andare a spiegare l importanza del giocatore. Qui c'è aria di troll o di infiltrato


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

Ma perché vi fissate? Perché Ibra dovrebbe venire proprio noi? Gli stiamo simpatici?
Secondo me se lo United, tanto per dire, gli dice: "vieni", quello va di corsa.
Da noi non capisco cosa verrebbe a fare. 
Gli piace il progetto? Ma è a lungo termine e lui ha 34 anni.... 
Se viene è proprio perché è legato ai colori rossoneri visto che gudagnerebbe di più e vincerebbe di più altrove.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2015)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Se diamo Mastour per Ibrahimovic confermiamo per l'ennesimo anno che siamo una societa' di pagliacci.



Esatto.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma perché vi fissate? Perché Ibra dovrebbe venire proprio noi? Gli stiamo simpatici?
> Secondo me se lo United, tanto per dire, gli dice: "vieni", quello va di corsa.
> Da noi non capisco cosa verrebbe a fare.
> Gli piace il progetto? Ma è a lungo termine e lui ha 34 anni....
> Se viene è proprio perché è legato ai colori rossoneri visto che gudagnerebbe di più e vincerebbe di più altrove.



Ti sei un pò risposto da solo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Le vedove di Ibra sono le migliori



Io mi definirei più vedovo di campioni.
Non so che milan hai visto tu ma io l ultimo a cui ho visto indossare la nostra maglia era svedese.

Comunque il tuo ragionamento ci sta sai ...dell Europa..in chiave mondiale e a livello di nazionali potremmo dire che materazzi o grosso sono stati più decisivi di Messi.....se ci fossero dei veterani del mondiale 2006 da tesserare potremmo tornare a competere in Europa da subito...ah cavolo ma noi non siamo in Europa...


----------



## Julian Ross (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma perché vi fissate? Perché Ibra dovrebbe venire proprio noi? Gli stiamo simpatici?
> Secondo me se lo United, tanto per dire, gli dice: "vieni", quello va di corsa.
> Da noi non capisco cosa verrebbe a fare.
> Gli piace il progetto? Ma è a lungo termine e lui ha 34 anni....
> Se viene è proprio perché è legato ai colori rossoneri visto che gudagnerebbe di più e vincerebbe di più altrove.



Anche per la moglie, la quale è innamorata di Milano. 

Spero che scherzasse quello che poco sopra diceva di Tomasson più meritevole di Ibra...


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (9 Luglio 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> senza contare cr7,bale,james e compagnia cantante..



CR7 va al PSG e spero con tutto il cuore che il Real prenda Ibrahimovic.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (9 Luglio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> sta cosa dell europa ë una cavolata per me.in campo si gioca in 11 se non sbaglio...
> Ibra ë partito con ajax....non candidabile alla finale anche se nel 2003 ci ha fatto penare fino all ultimo indimenticabile gol di pippo
> poi juve.....sono arrivati in finale dopo più di un decennio...mai brillanti in campo europeo
> inter barzelletta fino a calciopli
> ...


quoto!


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma perché vi fissate? Perché Ibra dovrebbe venire proprio noi? Gli stiamo simpatici?
> Secondo me se lo United, tanto per dire, gli dice: "vieni", quello va di corsa.
> Da noi non capisco cosa verrebbe a fare.
> Gli piace il progetto? Ma è a lungo termine e lui ha 34 anni....
> Se viene è proprio perché è legato ai colori rossoneri visto che gudagnerebbe di più e vincerebbe di più altrove.



Parliamoci chiaro, lui e la sua famiglia AMANO Milano. L'ha sempre detto. Ecco perchè a 34 anni verrebbe più che volentieri al Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2015)

*Corriere dello Sport: Clamoroso, su Ibrahimovic irrompe anche l'Inter! Ecco la prima pagina del quotidiano.





*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Clamoroso, su Ibrahimovic irrompe anche l'Inter! Ecco la prima pagina del quotidiano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se davvero ci facciamo fregare Ibra dall'Inter, Galliani e l'intera societa' si devono davvero nascondere e non farsi piu' vedere


----------



## cris (9 Luglio 2015)

se ce lo fregasse l'inter, sarebbe lo smacco piu clamoroso dell'ultimo decennio, piu o meno


----------



## luigi61 (9 Luglio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Se davvero ci facciamo fregare Ibra dall'Inter, Galliani e l'intera societa' si devono davvero nascondere e non farsi piu' vedere



Quoto

Sarebbe la nostra fine


----------



## koti (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Clamoroso, su Ibrahimovic irrompe anche l'Inter! Ecco la prima pagina del quotidiano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sembra una balla, hanno già Icardi e giocano con gli esterni. Non hanno bisogno di un'altra punta.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Luglio 2015)

Ma chi gli crede all'Inter ahahahahahahahahaha. Se viene a Milano è solo ed esclusivamente per il Milan.


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Clamoroso, su Ibrahimovic irrompe anche l'Inter! Ecco la prima pagina del quotidiano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clamoroso inter su Gesù Cristo


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Clamoroso, su Ibrahimovic irrompe anche l'Inter! Ecco la prima pagina del quotidiano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





---) http://www.milanworld.net/ce-anche-linter-su-ibrahimovic-derby-col-milan-vt30089.html#post760223


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> ---) http://www.milanworld.net/ce-anche-linter-su-ibrahimovic-derby-col-milan-vt30089.html#post760223



Fortuna che è il CdS.

Hanno preso Jovetic, non c'è spazio per Ibra. Sarà nostro


----------



## franck3211 (10 Luglio 2015)

Quindi prendono jovetic Salah e ibra? Ma dai per poi panchinare icardi dando a ibra uno stipendio faraonico?


----------



## Julian Ross (10 Luglio 2015)

Tanto per vendere qualche copia in più. 
Solito cds.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Clamoroso, su Ibrahimovic irrompe anche l'Inter! Ecco la prima pagina del quotidiano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' sempre più vicino quindi.


----------



## gianni r. (10 Luglio 2015)

Certo che non sanno piu cosa inventarsi per riuscire a vendere qualche giornale...A me spiace anche perchè questa crisi dell'editoria sta facendo perdere il lavoro a tanta gente però così è veramente ridicolo. All' Inter neanche ci pensano a Ibrahimovic, certe notizie sono veramente insensate.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma chi gli crede all'Inter ahahahahahahahahaha. Se viene a Milano è solo ed esclusivamente per il Milan.



Dicevate la stessa cosa su Kondogbia. 

Io dico che se lo vogliono lo possono prendere, e sarebbe un altro smacco storico per noi. Ma, dovesse succedere, Galliani, Silvio e family e Bee dovranno fare le valigie.


----------



## luigi61 (10 Luglio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dicevate la stessa cosa su Kondogbia.
> 
> Io dico che se lo vogliono lo possono prendere, e sarebbe un altro smacco storico per noi. Ma, dovesse succedere, Galliani, Silvio e family e Bee dovranno fare le valigie.



Quoto 
ma come fate a stare tranquilli dopo le esperienze sia del passato che recenti; vi rendete conto che per l'Inter prendere Ibra equivarrebbe ad uccidere letteralmente il Milan per i prossimi 3 e forse anche più anni, senza calcolare gli aspetti correlati?condom stai sereno mi raccomando


----------



## Memories of the Time (10 Luglio 2015)

Cosa c'entra Bee in tutto questo, qualcuno me lo spieghi lol


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fortuna che è il CdS.
> 
> Hanno preso Jovetic, non c'è spazio per Ibra. Sarà nostro



Le nostre lusinghe su Romagnoli danno molto fastidio in quegli ambienti, e questa è la loro risposta. Creare panico tra noi tifosi. Fanno semplicemente ridere


----------



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le nostre lusinghe su Romagnoli danno molto fastidio in quegli ambienti, e questa è la loro risposta. Creare panico tra noi tifosi. Fanno semplicemente ridere



Perché dovrebbe esserci tutta questa dietrologia?

Comunque Ibra arriverà ma lo farà verso il 31 Agosto/1 Settembre, devono spacciarlo come il colpo del secolo che faccia dimenticare le lacune negli altri reparti


----------



## luigi61 (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> ---) http://www.milanworld.net/ce-anche-linter-su-ibrahimovic-derby-col-milan-vt30089.html#post760223



l'articolo apparso sul "corriere dello sport" parla di un'idea di Mancini nata dal fatto che con Ibra si vince spesso e sopratutto subito (bella scoperta!); l'accordo sarebbe favorito dai buoni rapporti di Thohir con il patron del psg; per quanto riguarda i cattivi rapporti tra Ibra e Mancini sembra sia acqua passata e il tecnico dovrebbe solo far coesistere Ibra e Icardi; la difficoltà secondo il corriere sarebbe rappresentata non dal fatto della volontà di tornare al milan di Ibra quanto piuttosto all'elevato ingaggio; la mia personale impressione è che per ora è solo una sparata giornalistica....speriamo!!!! e intanto se il nostro amico condom si dasse una bella mossa passeremmo un'estate più bella....invece di aspettare come al solito gli ultimi secondi...

[MENTION=2112]luigi61[/MENTION] attento alle parole censurate!


----------



## medjai (10 Luglio 2015)

L'Inter non ha pagato ancora la claosola Raiola, allora sto tranquillo


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2015)

Raga avete notato che l'inter sta prendendo tutti in prestito?? a parte kondogbia, dove si sono dissanguati, stanno raschiando il fondo. Ibra non possono permetterselo, e soprattutto con icardi come fanno? o parte l'argentino e allora potrei anche crederci o allora sono tutte balle.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Clamoroso, su Ibrahimovic irrompe anche l'Inter! Ecco la prima pagina del quotidiano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarà una boutade del CdS, ma basta solo per farti venire il giramento. Se Galliani si fa fregare pure ibra dopo miranda e Kondo passa guai


----------



## luigi61 (10 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Sarà una boutade del CdS, ma basta solo per farti venire il giramento. Se Galliani si fa fregare pure ibra dopo miranda e Kondo passa guai



QUOTO
magari non succederà mai, ma il giramento ti viene alla grande perche siamo tutti impauriti per le esperienze precedenti e per la pochezza dei nostri dirigenti


----------



## cris (10 Luglio 2015)

vorrei sottoporre alla vostra attenzione che Ibra all'inter si fa piu insistente, non solo sul cartaceo.


----------



## zlatan (10 Luglio 2015)

No ragazzi speriamo nella sparata per vendere, non lo sopporterei che ci freghino pure Ibra soprattutto Ibra....


----------



## Victorss (10 Luglio 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No ragazzi speriamo nella sparata per vendere, non lo sopporterei che ci freghino pure Ibra soprattutto Ibra....



Ormai io mi aspetto di tutto..anche che l inter ci soffi Zlatan il mio giocatore preferito..dopo kondogbia e Martínez non escludo niente può veramente succedere di tutto.


----------



## cris (10 Luglio 2015)

oggi han detto a mediaset sport che ci son dei contatti in corso tra Mancini e Ibra e la pista è piu calda che quella rossonera.


----------



## luigi61 (10 Luglio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ormai io mi aspetto di tutto..anche che l inter ci soffi Zlatan il mio giocatore preferito..dopo kondogbia e Martínez non escludo niente può veramente succedere di tutto.



se accade per davvero, questa volta succede casino


----------



## zlatan (10 Luglio 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> oggi han detto a mediaset sport che ci son dei contatti in corso tra Mancini e Ibra e la pista è piu calda che quella rossonera.



Ma a Mancini quando glielo staccano il telefono??? Comunque ragazzi se fossi all'Inter, farei di tutto per prenderlo, volete mettere il doppio smacco dell'africano e soprattutto di Ibra strappato al Milan?? Credo che davvero se va cosi' stacco per un po' dal calcio, è uno scock che davvero non sopporterei.....


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato. Sullo svedese c'è anche l'Inter. Mancini ha già parlato con il giocatore. C'è un dibattito interno all'Inter. *


----------



## Jaqen (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato. Sullo svedese c'è anche l'Inter. Mancini ha già parlato con il giocatore. C'è un dibattito interno all'Inter. *



Dimissioni immediate di Galliani.


----------



## Dexter (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato. Sullo svedese c'è anche l'Inter. Mancini ha già parlato con il giocatore. C'è un dibattito interno all'Inter. *


Se prendono Ibra lasciano in Germania Perisic...Jovetic dietro Ibra Icardi, sticavoli. Noi con Bacca ed Adriano


----------



## Schism75 (10 Luglio 2015)

Per 6 milioni di euro lo lasciamo? Ma i soldi ci sono o sono contati? Posso capire se ti chiedono 15 milioni di euro, ma 6! Stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato. Sullo svedese c'è anche l'Inter. Mancini ha già parlato con il giocatore. C'è un dibattito interno all'Inter. *



Andasse all'Inter, forse sarebbe la volta buona che Berlusconi ceda la maggioranza immediatamente. 
L'onta subita sarebbe tale che nè lui nè Galliani potrebbero riparare lo strappo già largo con la tifoseria.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato. Sullo svedese c'è anche l'Inter. Mancini ha già parlato con il giocatore. C'è un dibattito interno all'Inter. *




Ne abbiamo buttati 7 per Luiz Adriano...


----------



## Kaw (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato. Sullo svedese c'è anche l'Inter. Mancini ha già parlato con il giocatore. C'è un dibattito interno all'Inter. *


Mancini parla sempre con tutti?
Comunque assurdo, io non credo a questa cosa, non credo che il PSG chieda solo 6 milioni, ma se anche fosse non esiste che sei andato a pagare 8 milioni per Luiz Adriano e poi molli Ibra.

In ogni caso per come si sta evolvendo questa trattativa io adesso non sono poi tanto sicuro, se c'è la possibilità Ibra lo prendi subito, perchè si deve aspettare agosto?
Se poi va all'Inter, Galliani e Berlusconi dimostrerebbero di non avere dignità...


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato. Sullo svedese c'è anche l'Inter. Mancini ha già parlato con il giocatore. C'è un dibattito interno all'Inter. *



Ci sono 20 milioni per Bertolacci e 30 per Baccalà e non si trovano 6 milioni per Ibra?!..
Attenzione che qui si rischia la rivolta sociale...se fester e il nano si fanno soffiare Ibra dall'Inter c'è il rischio, fortissimo, di un vero e proprio linciaggio..


----------



## -Lionard- (10 Luglio 2015)

Mi sembra che i giornalisti continuino a parlare a vanvera. Il Milan prima ci riferiscono che trova l'accordo per dare 8,5 million netti, 17 lordi all'anno, ad un 34enne per due anni e dopo si fa problem se il PSG ne chiede 6 quando da mesi si sussurra che i francesi ne avrebbero pretesi 10? Se i soldi ci sono il Milan non si fermerà davanti a simili richieste, al massimo sarà Ibra a dirigere altrove le sue attenzioni o a richiedere un ingaggio esagerato. Se invece il budget della società è molto più limitato di quello che si immagina, mi chiedo perchè spendere quasi 60 milioni per tre giocatori non di primo piano come Bacca, Bertolacci e Luiz Adriano. Sapendo di poter arrivare allo svedese, sarebbe bastato non prendere Luiz Adriano e dirigere quegli 8 milioni in Francia.

Insomma da qualunque punto di vista si giudichi, la notizia riportata non ha alcun senso. Non mi riferisco alla parte sull'Inter perchè in teoria tutto può accadere ma alla frase "il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato".


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Per 6 milioni di euro lo lasciamo? Ma i soldi ci sono o sono contati? Posso capire se ti chiedono 15 milioni di euro, ma 6! Stiamo scherzando?



Per il momento non è né più né meno il mercato che era stato programmato (e poi non rispettato) l'anno scorso, sia per uomini, che prevedeva una mezz'ala, un giovane regista e due attaccanti (due prime punte quest'anno, una prima punta e un esterno un anno fa), sia per spesa.
Del mercato faraonico promesso non si è visto nulla.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato. Sullo svedese c'è anche l'Inter. Mancini ha già parlato con il giocatore. C'è un dibattito interno all'Inter. *



Mi sembra una bufala sta storia che bastano 6/7 milioni per liberare Ibra. La parte più realistica è che Mancini abbia telefonato al giocatore.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che i giornalisti continuino a parlare a vanvera. Il Milan prima ci riferiscono che trova l'accordo per dare 8,5 million netti, 17 lordi all'anno, ad un 34enne per due anni e dopo si fa problem se il PSG ne chiede 6 quando da mesi si sussurra che i francesi ne avrebbero pretesi 10? Se i soldi ci sono il Milan non si fermerà davanti a simili richieste, al massimo sarà Ibra a dirigere altrove le sue attenzioni o a richiedere un ingaggio esagerato. Se invece il budget della società è molto più limitato di quello che si immagina, mi chiedo perchè spendere quasi 60 milioni per tre giocatori non di primo piano come Bacca, Bertolacci e Luiz Adriano. Sapendo di poter arrivare allo svedese, sarebbe bastato non prendere Luiz Adriano e dirigere quegli 8 milioni in Francia.
> 
> Insomma da qualunque punto di vista si giudichi, la notizia riportata non ha alcun senso. Non mi riferisco alla parte sull'Inter perchè in teoria tutto può accadere ma alla frase "il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato".



Il problema è che dopo il 20 giugno è cambiato tutto.
La credibilità del Milan, che già prima era bassa, adesso è azzerata.
Ci va di lusso che gente come Bacca e Witsel vengano lo stesso. 

Finchè non ci sono le firme, Ibra può andare ovunque, e Ibra per il Milan non è più la destinazione più gradita, ma solamente una delle possibili destinazioni tra quelle che ha sul piatto.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per il momento non è né più né meno il mercato che era stato programmato (e poi non rispettato) l'anno scorso, sia per uomini, che prevedeva una mezz'ala, un giovane regista e due attaccanti (due prime punte quest'anno, una prima punta e un esterno un anno fa), sia per spesa.
> Del mercato faraonico promesso non si è visto nulla.



Ho capito, ma tu non prendi Ibrahimovic per 6 milioni di euro? Questo è qualcosa che veramente è assurdo. Posso capire se ne devi sborsare altri 15/20, beh si è troppo per uno in scadenza il prossimo anno e con 34 primavere sulle spalle. Ma se la richiesta è 6, quando abbiamo preso Luiz Adriano a 8, cosa che potevamo fare gratis a gennaio, è folle.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ho capito, ma tu non prendi Ibrahimovic per 6 milioni di euro? Questo è qualcosa che veramente è assurdo. Posso capire se ne devi sborsare altri 15/20, beh si è troppo per uno in scadenza il prossimo anno e con 34 primavere sulle spalle. Ma se la richiesta è 6, quando abbiamo preso Luiz Adriano a 8, cosa che potevamo fare gratis a gennaio, è folle.



L'ostacolo non è rappresentato dal costo del cartellino, ma dall'ingaggio e dalla reale volontà di Ibra.
Togliamoci dalla testa l'Ibra desideroso di tornare al Milan di due mesi fa. 
Ibra in questo momento gradisce il Milan tanto quanto gradisce l'Inghilterra e altri club. 
Gli piace Milano, come a sua moglie, questo sì. Ma a Milano ci sono comunque due squadre.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Luglio 2015)

Se Ibra va all'Inter a Milanello si devono dare fuoco tutti


----------



## -Lionard- (10 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il problema è che dopo il 20 giugno è cambiato tutto.
> La credibilità del Milan, che già prima era bassa, adesso è azzerata.
> Ci va di lusso che gente come Bacca e Witsel vengano lo stesso.
> 
> Finchè non ci sono le firme, Ibra può andare ovunque.


1- Ibra non può andare ovunque. In Francia oltre il PSG non se lo può permettere nessuno, in Germania solo il Bayern che però ha Guardiola ed un titolare del calibro di Lewandoski, in Spagna l'Atletico è già a posto, il Real idem ed il Barcellona non ne parliamo, in Inghilterra potrebbe essere utile allo United ed al City ma non risulta che questi club lo stiano seguendo visto che possono puntare a qualcosa di meglio in termini d'età. In Italia solo le milanesi o la Roma potrebbero prenderlo ma i giallorossi non li reputo credibili su questo fronte. 

2- Perchè non si leggono i messaggi? Sbaglio o ho scritto "Non mi riferisco alla parte sull'Inter"? Perchè si parla delle scelte di Ibra quando la news parla di un Milan che avrebbe scelto di fermarsi? Sto solo dicendo che affermare che il Milan si sia bloccato davanti ad una richiesta di 6 milioni per un'operazione del genere è insensato per le ragioni sopra esposte.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'ostacolo non è rappresentato dal costo del cartellino, ma dall'ingaggio e dalla reale volontà di Ibra.
> Togliamoci dalla testa l'Ibra desideroso di tornare al Milan di due mesi fa.
> Ibra in questo momento gradisce il Milan tanto quanto gradisce l'Inghilterra e altri club.
> Gli piace Milano, come a sua moglie, questo sì. Ma a Milano ci sono comunque due squadre.



senza proseguire eccessivamente nel botta e risposta. Che Ibra volesse un grosso stipendio lo si sapeva no? Se la volontà ufficiale è quella di provare a prenderlo (parole di B.) non può essere questo l'ostacolo. Cosa pensi che ti faccia uno sconto? Se vuole 8 milioni all'anno, li vorrà anche a fine agosto. E immagino abbiano già parlato con lui e Raiola per accordarsi. E 6 milioni non possono fare la differenza, quando ne hai spesi 8 per uno che tra 6 mesi prendevi a 0.


----------



## markjordan (10 Luglio 2015)

se lo vogliono e' andato
loro hanno la determinazione dei disperati , senza i soldi cl non possono pagare i nuovi , devono svenderli
noi non si capisce cosa vogliamo , manca determinazione , teste troppo stagionate


----------



## luigi61 (10 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'ostacolo non è rappresentato dal costo del cartellino, ma dall'ingaggio e dalla reale volontà di Ibra.
> Togliamoci dalla testa l'Ibra desideroso di tornare al Milan di due mesi fa.
> Ibra in questo momento gradisce il Milan tanto quanto gradisce l'Inghilterra e altri club.
> Gli piace Milano, come a sua moglie, questo sì. Ma a Milano ci sono comunque due squadre.



Quoto 
ha anche dichiarato che gli piacerebbe la Bundesliga; ora io dico questo: può andare in qualsiasi squadra ma non all'inter; la dirigenza farebbe bene a capire bene le problematiche e per evitare davvero la rivolta fare di tutto per non perderlo,salvo che vada in un'altro campionato


----------



## zlatan (10 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il problema è che dopo il 20 giugno è cambiato tutto.
> La credibilità del Milan, che già prima era bassa, adesso è azzerata.
> Ci va di lusso che gente come Bacca e Witsel vengano lo stesso.
> 
> Finchè non ci sono le firme, Ibra può andare ovunque, e Ibra per il Milan non è più la destinazione più gradita, ma solamente una delle possibili destinazioni tra quelle che ha sul piatto.



Guarda che se appena appena la Juve vende Vidal, Witsel lo salutiamo sia chiaro, altro che venire al Milan.... Ibra all'inter davvero non si puo' sentire sarebbe un disastro sotto tutti i punti di vista.... Nel caso secondo me meglio vadano a giocare all'arena l'anno prox forse 5.000 posti li riempiono.....


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato. Sullo svedese c'è anche l'Inter. Mancini ha già parlato con il giocatore. C'è un dibattito interno all'Inter. *



ma che diavolo combina Galliani??


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato. Sullo svedese c'è anche l'Inter. Mancini ha già parlato con il giocatore. C'è un dibattito interno all'Inter. *



Se succede una cosa del genere, sarebbe da andare al Portello e tirare giù Casa Milan coi bastoni. Altro che costruire il nuovo stadio


----------



## Alex (10 Luglio 2015)

dovesse andare all'inter giuro che non guardo la stagione intera


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Guarda che se appena appena la Juve vende Vidal, Witsel lo salutiamo sia chiaro, altro che venire al Milan.... Ibra all'inter davvero non si puo' sentire sarebbe un disastro sotto tutti i punti di vista.... Nel caso secondo me meglio vadano a giocare all'arena l'anno prox forse 5.000 posti li riempiono.....



Non c'è dubbio.
Witsel ce lo possono soffiare quando vogliono.


----------



## Konrad (10 Luglio 2015)

Siamo ritornati alla moda del "scontro milan-inter" su ogni giocatore o è vero-vero?
A me sa tanto che il buon Thoir se la sia presa per essere stato definito in pratica "pidocchioso"...se l'è legata al dito, intanto ha prestato una parte iniziale dei soldi per il mercato dalla propria società all'Inter con gli interessi del 9% (per cui lui ci guadagna), l'Inter sta facendo un gran mercato (partendo tra l'altro da una rosa di base già migliore della nostra) rompendoci puntualmente i maroni (Kondogbia, Mario Suarez, Miranda etcc..) e con dei dirigenti bravi a trovare delle buone soluzioni (prestiti con obbligo di acquisto) puntando decisamente al "gruzzolo CL" del prossimo anno, che permetterà di far fronte ai pagamenti effettivi.

Posto questo...se ci facciamo la baggianata Ibra dopo tutto questo bailame...piuttosto tifo Sassuolo...che almeno Squinzi è un milanista che sa far bene le sue cosette.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato. Sullo svedese c'è anche l'Inter. Mancini ha già parlato con il giocatore. C'è un dibattito interno all'Inter. *



Credo poco all'Inter su Ibra, aldila' che vogliono altri 30 attaccanti. Poi per me se Ibra va via dal Psg, viene al Milan.


----------



## il condor (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, il Psg per Ibra chiede 6 milioni di euro. Il Milan, per il momento, lo ha un pò mollato. Sullo svedese c'è anche l'Inter. Mancini ha già parlato con il giocatore. C'è un dibattito interno all'Inter. *



chiudiamo baracca che facciamo prima.


----------



## John Dunbar (10 Luglio 2015)

secondo me voi pensate a un Ibrahimovic che non esiste piú

Il giocatore ha 34 anni, é molto piú statico del giocatore che lasció Milano anni fa, qust anno poi si é pure infortunato.

Svenarsi per pagare un giocatore di questa etá che ti totalizza il sistema di gioco e che tra un paio d anni sará un ex, almeno per il calcio che conta, lo trovo sciocco.

Capisco il momento di difficoltá e il bisogno di "eroi" da dare in pasto al pubblico, ma per me una societa avveduta un'operazione simile non la fa.

Specie se ha giá speso quel che ha speso per l'attacco come ha fatto il milan finora.


----------



## John Dunbar (10 Luglio 2015)

per me anche l inter farebbe un errore a prenderlo, stan facendo un gran bel mercato, Ibra lo renderebbe insensato


----------



## luigi61 (10 Luglio 2015)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> per me anche l inter farebbe un errore a prenderlo, stan facendo un gran bel mercato, Ibra lo renderebbe insensato



sarà insensato giusto per l"Inter che comunque ha Icardi ,il Milan invece con Bacca e Adriano e a postissimo. ...

solo se condom prende Higuain potrebbe cavarsela, al milan serve comunque più Ibra imho


----------



## Memories of the Time (10 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> solo se condom prende Higuain potrebbe cavarsela, al milan serve comunque più Ibra imho


Higuain oltre che forte (Anche Bacca lo è, purtroppo in un ruolo che ora come ora è semi inutile) ha le caratteristiche che ci servirebbero, ovvero essere un attaccante di manovra.
Posto che ovviamente non verrà mai, non c'è neanche da parlarne


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2015)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> secondo me voi pensate a un Ibrahimovic che non esiste piú
> 
> Il giocatore ha 34 anni, é molto piú statico del giocatore che lasció Milano anni fa, qust anno poi si é pure infortunato.
> 
> ...



Embè metti che in due anni vinci due scudetti, è un rischio che non possiamo correre vero ?

Sono sicuro che comunque di anni belli ne farebbe sicuramente 3, se avesse voglia 4.


----------



## luigi61 (10 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Embè metti che in due anni vinci due scudetti, è un rischio che non possiamo correre vero ?
> 
> Sono sicuro che comunque di anni belli ne farebbe sicuramente 3, se avesse voglia 4.



Quoto
IBRA=GARANZIA


----------



## Schism75 (10 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Embè metti che in due anni vinci due scudetti, è un rischio che non possiamo correre vero ?
> 
> Sono sicuro che comunque di anni belli ne farebbe sicuramente 3, se avesse voglia 4.


Anche perché toni a 37 anni in serie a ha fatto 22 goal con il titolo di capocannoniere. Toni. Figuriamoci Ibra.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Luglio 2015)

Zlatan per forza!

Su Mastour sembra la societa lo avvia bocciato non so.. io lo avrei mandato in prestito secco in una realta forse Serie B dove possa giocare almeno 20 partite ufficiale da titolare cosa che finora non ha fatto neppure nella primavera


----------



## John Dunbar (10 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Embè metti che in due anni vinci due scudetti, è un rischio che non possiamo correre vero ?
> 
> Sono sicuro che comunque di anni belli ne farebbe sicuramente 3, se avesse voglia 4.



con Ibra lo scudetto non lo hai vinto nemmeno con un milan più forte di questo e una juve meno forte e consapevole dell'attuale.

Il salto di qualità lo fa sicuramente fare ancora, ma ripeto, voi pensate ancora ad un Ibra che non c'è più.
Oggi è un giocatore diverso


----------



## siioca (10 Luglio 2015)

Al Milan serve un centrocampista di spessore, se hai un buon centrocampo puoi fare a meno di Ibra.Però se dovesse arrivare sarebbe il benvenuto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2015)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> con Ibra lo scudetto non lo hai vinto nemmeno con un milan più forte di questo e una juve meno forte e consapevole dell'attuale.
> 
> Il salto di qualità lo fa sicuramente fare ancora, ma ripeto, voi pensate ancora ad un Ibra che non c'è più.
> Oggi è un giocatore diverso



No


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Luglio 2015)

Anche io credo sia vero che Zlatan non e lo stesso di 4-5 anni fa.. sempre cmq sarebbe importantissimo per tutto e tutti sopratutto i nuovi.. per gente come Luiz, Bacca, Jack e Bertolacci non sarebbe lo stesso giocare con lui che con Honda o Suso


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2015)

Ibra non può essere quello di anni fa, ma è un giocatore comunque fantastico. Fisicamente è integro, s'allena come dio comanda, professionista serio. E poi è un giocatore che porterebbe miglioramenti a 360 gradi. Nonostante l'età trovatemi un giocatore più determinante di lui in serie A, guardate Totti a 40 anni cosa fa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2015)

Fino alla stagione 14/15 ogni stagione ha fatto meglio della precedente, quest'anno ha semplicemente avuto il mal di pancia, come l'ultimo anno di Juve.

Non capisco di cosa stiamo parlando


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fino alla stagione 14/15 ogni stagione ha fatto meglio della precedente, quest'anno ha semplicemente avuto il mal di pancia, come l'ultimo anno di Juve.
> 
> Non capisco di cosa stiamo parlando



Stiamo parlando per caso di una tristissima e deludente stagione da 30 gol in 37 presenze?


----------



## 7sheva7 (10 Luglio 2015)

Ibra è un compromesso.
Se lo prendi ti porta immediatamente a lottare per i primi 3 posti, anche a 34 anni, però è un compromesso per mascherare le negligenze di una società che non sa costruire un progetto futuribile ma guarda sempre al passato (vedi tentativo Ancelotti).
In ogni caso se lo prendi devi essere conscio che Ibra va accettato in toto per quello che è, quindi almeno 6-7 giornate di squalifica in un anno, ingerenze nelle questioni tecniche, mandate a quel paese in diretta ai compagni non alla sua altezza etc. etc. etc.
Però magari lotti per il terzo posto...


----------



## Konrad (10 Luglio 2015)

Anche Mexes sta fuori per squalifica 7 giornate ma è determinante solo per gli attaccanti avversari il più delle volte


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (10 Luglio 2015)

Preferisco tenere Mastour e vedere Ibrahimovic all'Inter che Mastour al PSG e Ibrahimovic al Milan.


----------



## Konrad (10 Luglio 2015)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Preferisco tenere Mastour e vedere Ibrahimovic all'Inter che Mastour al PSG e Ibrahimovic al Milan.



Ma hai preso tanto sole oggi?


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (10 Luglio 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma hai preso tanto sole oggi?


Abbiamo un milione di attaccanti. Ibrahimovic è alla fine della carriera, Mastour all'inizio.


----------



## markjordan (10 Luglio 2015)

sbaglio o mastur a 18 anni ci puo' salutare e andarsene a 0 ?
se si fate voi


----------



## Schism75 (10 Luglio 2015)

Io lo farei maturare con Ibra. Gli mette in testa la cultura del lavoro e della vittoria sempre e comunque.


----------



## luigi61 (10 Luglio 2015)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Preferisco tenere Mastour e vedere Ibrahimovic all'Inter che Mastour al PSG e Ibrahimovic al Milan.



Per la cronaca: oggi il grande Mastour ha fatto ridere ,come spesso ultimamente, contro il Real Madrid...ops mi sono sbagliato contro i fortissimi dell'Alcione....
il caldo fa proprio brutti scherzi


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca: oggi il grande Mastour ha fatto ridere ,come spesso ultimamente, contro il Real Madrid...ops mi sono sbagliato contro i fortissimi dell'Alcione....
> il caldo fa proprio brutti scherzi



Voci di vendita e già cominciate a sparare a zero.

Ha 17 anni.


----------



## Konrad (10 Luglio 2015)

Mastour per quello che si è visto anche oggi pare addirittura più scarso di Locatelli e Pessina. Oggettivamente non ha dimostrato nulla...e noi dobbiamo invertire la tendenza nella prossima stagione. Per cui, molto serenamente dico, se proprio si deve immolare Mastour sull'altare di Ibrahimovic...che lo si faccia senza se e ma...

Magari diventerà il nuovo Messi/Neymar (ne dubito sinceramente) e magari tra qualche anno, tornati ai vertici mondiali potremmo riprenderlo. Di sicuro non sarà Mastour a portarci...


----------



## Dapone (10 Luglio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io lo farei maturare con Ibra. Gli mette in testa la cultura del lavoro e della vittoria sempre e comunque.



quella mentalità gliela può benissimo inculcare il mister.
ibra sarebbe un upgrade per la sua crescita.

per me, nell'anno in cui ci sono i soldi, è uno sbaglio venderlo per così poco.
Ibra se il PSG lo cede vai e lo prendi. Senza contropartite.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (10 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca: oggi il grande Mastour ha fatto ridere ,come spesso ultimamente, contro il Real Madrid...ops mi sono sbagliato contro i fortissimi dell'Alcione....
> il caldo fa proprio brutti scherzi



Si ma quanti anni ha? Il problema è che non valoriziamo i giovani, non sappiamo farli crescere. Si sta solo collezionando figurine! Non c'è nessun proggetto! Arriva Ibrahimovic ok.. Che senso ha comprare Luis Adriano e Bacca quando abbiamo gia El Sharawy e Menez?
Al loro posto non potevamo comprare due buoni centrocampisti con gli attributi (tipo Verrati) e un buon centrale?
Siamo ridicoli, una società di pagliacci che di calcio ne capisce meno di zero.


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quindi Progrebniak e Kanoute sono meglio di Ibra perchè hanno vinto in Europa?
> 
> Poi circa 400 gol in carriera tra club e nazionale, una decina di scudetti tra Italia, Spagna, Francia e Olanda non sono nulla?
> 
> In ogni caso se ti fa rassicura la cosa, Zlatan ha vinto Supercoppa UEFA e mondiale per club  L'anno scorso in Champions 2° marcatore, dietro CR7 e davanti Messi, ed è il giocatore più prolifico in CL della storia del PSG.



Se per te contano di più una decina di scudetti che 3-4-5 champions...aaaaaah il monddiale per club quel grandissimo trofeo dove le finali le giochi contro squadre nigeriane, che fatica essere il miglior marcatore del PSG in Champions ha fatto la storia il PSG in Europa


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Se per te contano di più una decina di scudetti che 3-4-5 champions...aaaaaah il monddiale per club quel grandissimo trofeo dove le finali le giochi contro squadre nigeriane, che fatica essere il miglior marcatore del PSG in Champions ha fatto la storia il PSG in Europa


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Luglio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Io mi definirei più vedovo di campioni.
> Non so che milan hai visto tu ma io l ultimo a cui ho visto indossare la nostra maglia era svedese.
> 
> Comunque il tuo ragionamento ci sta sai ...dell Europa..in chiave mondiale e a livello di nazionali potremmo dire che materazzi o grosso sono stati più decisivi di Messi.....se ci fossero dei veterani del mondiale 2006 da tesserare potremmo tornare a competere in Europa da subito...ah cavolo ma noi non siamo in Europa...



Io ho visto il Milan vero ragazzo non quello che ti hanno fatto vedere e in cui ti hanno fatto credere.Quando hai tempo cerca i veri svedesi che han fatto la storia del Milan


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Se per te contano di più una decina di scudetti che 3-4-5 champions...aaaaaah il monddiale per club quel grandissimo trofeo dove le finali le giochi contro squadre nigeriane, che fatica essere il miglior marcatore del PSG in Champions ha fatto la storia il PSG in Europa



Scusami eh, ma chi sarebbe sto campione che ha vinto 3-4-5 Champions che il Milan dovrebbe prendere? Perché io onestamente non ne vedo. Messi?
Ma poi tu mi hai portato gli esempi di Tomasson, di Bacca. Ma secondo te il Milan ha vinto quella CL grazie a Tomasson, o perchè c'era una squadra ridicolmente forte? Bacca?? Chi?? Uno che vince 2 Europa League sarebbe meglio di Ibra?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto il Milan vero ragazzo non quello che ti hanno fatto vedere e in cui ti hanno fatto credere.Quando hai tempo cerca i veri svedesi che han fatto la storia del Milan



Apri un topic su bar milan ed illuminaci tutti d immenso..siamo qui per condividere no?cosi magari tutti potremmo appoggiare la tua idea che ibra é un giocatorino e che in questo momento al milan non serve.


----------



## luigi61 (10 Luglio 2015)

Da calciomercato.com: Ibra vuole il Milan

Dio voglia che sia così; è uno dei pochissimi che fa ancora la differenza


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Da calciomercato.com: Ibra vuole il Milan
> 
> Dio voglia che sia così; è uno dei pochissimi che fa ancora la differenza



Pure per me preferisce noi all Inter però finche non vedo non credo.
Calciomercato é un sito pessimo purtroppo...la versione on line di tuttosport...
Incrociamo le dita...


----------



## pisolo22 (10 Luglio 2015)

Da* Premium spor*t hanno fatto vedere la 1a pagina della *Gazzetta dello Sport* di domani in risposta a quella di ieri del Corriere e la gazza domani titola* "Milan vIBRA" *accordo con il giocatore e c'è un apertura importante da Parigi appena possibile penso che Admin la riporterà


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2015)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Da* Premium spor*t hanno fatto vedere la 1a pagina della *Gazzetta dello Sport* di domani in risposta a quella di ieri del Corriere e la gazza domani titola* "Milan vIBRA" *accordo con il giocatore e c'è un apertura importante da Parigi appena possibile penso che Admin la riporterà




Ok, grazie! Appena uscirà la prima pagina aprirò un nuovo topic.


----------

